# Exalted Champloo - Episode 2 - "Like Spinning Plates"



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

The Circle decides to make their way to the village where Temari lived.  The fastest way would be boat, which the Circle is able to procure, or at least travel plans.  The ship captain is an amicable soul a little old man with a wide toothy smile, missing only a few teeth.

His crew is small, and they all look related.  Tanned swarthy skin, slight builds, and bright yellow hair, that is coarse and often worn in braids or dreadlocks, sometimes both.  The Southern Sea is calm, the heat is reduced by the sea breeze.  The coastline is in sight, and the ship is sailing at a good clip.

Dolphins, black and sleek in the water, follow the wake of the ship.  The captain of the ship, Blue Fish, keeps to himself and does his best not to ask the Circle’s business.  The crew is the same, very insular and aloof.

_It has been 1 day of travel, with about four more to go before they reach their destination._


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2006)

Snow was relaxing on the deck, enjoying the cool sea breeze. She was a bit disappointed in the crew, not a single one of the men, nor women for that matter, looked the least bit attractive to her tastes. This was looking to become a very boring trip, at least the weather was nice. At times like these she almost missed the Blessed Isle and home ... almost. Well there were Alamar, Swallow and Temari, Alamar was too old, Temari was a bit young, Swallow was ... well maybe a bit soft. Besides relationships with circle mates sometimes made life a bit too complicated even for her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 28, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow was relaxing on the deck, enjoying the cool sea breeze. She was a bit disappointed in the crew, not a single one of the men, nor women for that matter, looked the least bit attractive to her tastes. This was looking to become a very boring trip, at least the weather was nice. At times like these she almost missed the Blessed Isle and home ... almost. Well there were Alamar, Swallow and Temari, Alamar was too old, Temari was a bit young, Swallow was ... well maybe a bit soft. Besides relationships with circle mates sometimes made life a bit too complicated even for her.



 The cat girl nudges her head against Dancing Snow and sniffs the young exalt’s hair and clothes.  She looks like she is looking for food, and does not seem too concerned at how she gets it, just as long as she satisfies the hunger in her stomach.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 28, 2006)

Swallow leans against the rail on deck and lets the scent of the sea play over her as the ship moves. It was so differnet from the noises of the city, but she savored it. There was that same sense of constant motion in play though. The rush and noise of something alive and vital.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 28, 2006)

Snow was watching Swallow from under her coolie hat, shielding her fair skin from the sun's rays. She had to admit the Southern woman had a certain alure, not often had she had the privilege of travelling with a woman of such beauty.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The cat girl nudges her head against Dancing Snow and sniffs the young exalt’s hair and clothes.  She looks like she is looking for food, and does not seem too concerned at how she gets it, just as long as she satisfies the hunger in her stomach.




"Hey," she reacts a bit startled when the girl interrupts her musings, "What's the matter?" she gently strokes the girls hair, "Are you hungry?" she asks, rubbing her own stomach to emphasize the question, "I could use something to eat as well," she answers her own question, "Come let's see if we can find some food," she gets up, offering the girl her hand.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 28, 2006)

He smiled as he looked out over the water, chanting softly some old song about the sea and the allures of the women in it.

He glanced over and noticed Snow and the cat-girl. He chuckled before heading over toward her cautiously. It's obvious he's not been on a boat in a while as he hasnt gained his sea legs yet. At least he's not like two of the guards he hired, who are still green to the face.

"Its the charmed life we live, Snow. We draw exotica unto us. No matter what we do, we draw them to us. We also tend to draw in people seeking their place in Creation to us. Or so I've noticed over the years. It's almost scary at times, and I've been ..." he taps his mark, "like this for a decade now. There are still many mysteries about *our* role in Creation."

He leans over the rail, steadying himself, "I may look old, but ... I've still got the stamina of a man in his prime. Probably will for a long time to come. Don't judge me by my apparent age."

He doesnt seem upset about it, more making a comment. Apparently he gets that a lot. People judge him for the fact he looks to be getting on in the years. You'd judge him to be in his early forties, but he doesnt have any of the wrinkles or other signs of his age. His skin is smooth, very well tanned, no doubt from years under the sun. He seems more focused on clothing fit for travel than anything. No doubt if he put attention to his appearances more he could be quite handsome.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

Snow smiles at Alamar, "For someone so comfortable in his age, you assume a lot of what people think of you," she replies with a wink, "I have no doubt that you are still as spry as if you were twenty, maybe even more so. Exaltation does many wonderful things to the body."

"You may have noticed I'm not entirely new to this condition either, I may not have the years, but I had a very proficient and knowledgable mentor," she looks up at him, though the large red bamboo hat still hides most her face from view, she continues in a slightly lower voice, "I worry a bit about our other companions though, Temari should be fine, she can fend for herself well enough though she could use some education in more worldly matters. Swallow on the other hand, I am certain she is well educated on that front," she smiles mischievously, "But she is very vulnerable."

"Anyway, the little one, we should name her, she seems to be hungry and I could use a snack as well. Feel free to join us. Swallow we are getting something to eat, care to join us?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2006)

Except for when she was playing wth the little catgirl, Temari had been silent since they had left the city.  The huntress was grimly intent upon what they would find when they returned to her home.  The fact that the Wyld hunt was after her and Alamar in specific, and not all of them pointed towards something going on at home, and she already felt guilty enough about leaving her mother and younger sister to journey with Alamar.  She had left because she thought it would keep the two of them safe from those who were after her, but it seemed like she had caused them misfortune regardless of not being there.

"Snow, what can you tell me of the Wyldhunt?  They seem to be after me... is there any advice you have to offer me?  Offer us?" the girl asks, indicating Alamar as well.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Snow, what can you tell me of the Wyldhunt?  They seem to be after me... is there any advice you have to offer me?  Offer us?" the girl asks, indicating Alamar as well.




"The Wyld Hunt?" Snow seems a bit a uncomfortable by the question, it was the one thing she ... well of course she didn't fear them ... or maybe she did? "I've faced two Wyld Hunts so far, luckily only one was aimed directly at me. When the Wyld Hunt is after you, you evade them and you try to pick them off one by one.  Fight them at your own terms. I believe those tactics suit you fine," she smiles at the young night caste, "If they catch on to us, my advice would be to stay behind me and put as many arrows into them as you can carry, personally I would even prefer you started doing that before they reached us," she adds with a wink before continuing, "And quietly hope Alamar has some useful spells to help us out."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 29, 2006)

"I wouldn't wish to allow them too close, but all the stories make them out to be fearsome heros striking down the menace of the Anathema... Are they as tough as the stories make them out to be?  Are the as tough as us?  Even tougher?  I just wish to know as much about them as I can.  Feeling like some's prey is not something that I am used to, or comfortable with."   the young archer says as she goes below to help fix a lunch for the group.

"Is this what its always going to be like?  Being chased by the Wyldhunt all the time?  I think we're jst going to have to tell them to stop if they keep it up.  Its not very polite after all."  Temari says with a grin.


----------



## KentArnold (Jul 29, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "I wouldn't wish to allow them too close, but all the stories make them out to be fearsome heros striking down the menace of the Anathema... Are they as tough as the stories make them out to be?  Are the as tough as us?  Even tougher?  I just wish to know as much about them as I can.  Feeling like some's prey is not something that I am used to, or comfortable with."   the young archer says as she goes below to help fix a lunch for the group.
> 
> "Is this what its always going to be like?  Being chased by the Wyldhunt all the time?  I think we're jst going to have to tell them to stop if they keep it up.  Its not very polite after all."  Temari says with a grin.




He chuckled at Snow's comment about his age, "Comfortable yes, but ... the Wyld Hunt ... it always reminds me of the fact that despite our power, we are still mortal, and we still age, albeit at a slower rate it does seem."

He frowned a bit, realizing his comment might be taken the wrong way, "My apologies, Snow, I get in these moods at times. As to the girl ... a name? Mmmm."

He grinned, cheering up a bit, "I'd say call her Snow's Shadow, since that's what she seems to be but ..."

His grin mellowed out a bit, but it's obvious he's enjoying a bit of a joke of some kind as he spoke again, "I know a perfect name. Amber deNeige"

He looked towards Temari, "As to the WyldHunt ... yes, they're dangerous. As to how powerful they truly are ... remember, they are still mortal. They don't wield power suzereign. They can die, and they can be killed. Treat them, like all threats, with respect. It's how I've managed anyway. That and not standing out too much."

OOC: There is a joke in the name I offered. Kudos if you can figure out what it really means.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 29, 2006)

"No need to apologize, 'old' man," she teases, smiling playfully "Amber deNeige? Sounds nice, what do you think?" she asks the catgirl.

"They're not as tough as us," Snow laughs, "Most don't even come near us, but they have a few things most young Solars lack, experience and numbers. They are very good at picking off, younger Solars," she says bitterly, "The glorious Wyld Hunt, slayers of the meek... Usually once you destroy one, they leave you alone for some time."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 30, 2006)

The young girl follows Dancing Snow, putting the young exalt between her and Alamar.  The girl purrs and giggles, playing with Dancing Snow’s shirt.  The crew does not pay the Circle much mind and keep to themselves.

Blue Fish clears his throat as the Circle heads to find some food, “Forgive me when I say that I have been informed that you should join the young master for a meal in his private cabin…” he looks nervous, “he did not want to alarm you to his presence, but he says that he would much like to speak with you all… he says that he is a friend of Modest Virtue.”

The young girl busies herself hopping up and down trying to grab Dancing Snow’s coolie.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 30, 2006)

Snow allows the girl play as she walks, laughing when she hides away from Alamar, "You must have seriously scared her down in those catacombs."

"Young master?" Snow looks at Blue Fish curiously, "A friend of Modest Virtue? Of course I will join the young master," she grunts as she lifts the girl of the ground so she can reach her hat, "I will want that back when we go outside again... It looks like Sand Rat got bored with Chiaroscuro himself," she says to the others.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 30, 2006)

Swallow walks up, having heard a bit of what Snow said about her, though her face didn't show it. Admitably she had grown up in an enviorment where the violence was lower key, who fought the fantastical creatures that she'd encountered since her exaltation?

She smiled, though inside she was still feeling a bit out of her depth in the catacombs. Now, a social occasion presented itself. That was more her speed.

"I am quite sure we'd be honored to join him."


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 30, 2006)

"Maybe she just doesn't like boys." Temari volunteers as she follows the serving girl and Swallow to meet with whoever was her master.  "Should we worry about the fact that Alamar's men know what we are, and that we are on a ship with people that they can run their mouths to Swallow?"

While on the ship, Temari had taken to leaving her bow in her bunk, expecting that it would be safe, since anyone up to mischeif would be unable to get away from her before she found them.  She was dressed in her armor with her sword belted to her hip, eschewing her coat to leave her arms bare.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

“Of course, right this way,” the captain leads them below deck and opens a trap door situated in the cargo room.  A smuggler’s trick if there ever was one.  Blue Fish speaks, “The young master waits.”

The little girl, Amber, plays with the coolie, pulling it down over her eyes and then lifting it back up, giggling.  She sniffs the coolie and waves it around before putting it back on her head trying to mimic Dancing Snow.

A soft light emanates from the hidden room.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 31, 2006)

"I think, perhaps that you've lost that hat Snow." Swallow says with  a wry smile. "Your little charge has a serious case of hero worship, best be careful or you'll acquire a squire post haste." she adds with a bit of teasing mischeif to her comment.


----------



## Aenion (Jul 31, 2006)

Still carrying the girl (relatively) easily, Snow follows the captain. Letting the girl play with her coolie, admittedly she was mostly relieved she wasn't trying to eat it. She never had had much use for children, screaming, crying, annoying little monsters, always breaking things, getting in the way...  She slowly was beginning to admit she might have been wrong, this strange girl was beginning to grow on her.

"It does seem so," she chuckled as she deftly ties the straps under the girl's chin with her free hand, "But she can't stay with us, she wouldn't be safe."

ooc: how old does the girl seem to be?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Still carrying the girl (relatively) easily, Snow follows the captain. Letting the girl play with her coolie, admittedly she was mostly relieved she wasn't trying to eat it. She never had had much use for children, screaming, crying, annoying little monsters, always breaking things, getting in the way...  She slowly was beginning to admit she might have been wrong, this strange girl was beginning to grow on her.
> 
> "It does seem so," she chuckled as she deftly ties the straps under the girl's chin with her free hand, "But she can't stay with us, she wouldn't be safe."
> 
> ooc: how old does the girl seem to be?



_The young girl is fairly small, perhaps six to eight at the latest…_

The girl bops her head back forth and drops down and follows Dancing Snow into the hidden room.  A round table is set up with bread, cooked meat and several bottles of water, and a cask of wine.

A large man sits in a chair, the light set I such a way as to not reveal his features.  Silent Wind can easily see to her acute vision and perception that it is the Sand Rat.  The Sand Rat grins, “Hello my friends.”


----------



## Aenion (Jul 31, 2006)

Snow lets the girl slip to the ground with a smile.

Snow returns the grin amicably when she hears his voice, "If it isn't my favorite sparring partner. I didn't expect you to have such a flair for the dramatic," she teases, "And here I was thinking this trip would bore me to death. How is your leg?" she asks with a playful smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow lets the girl slip to the ground with a smile.
> 
> Snow returns the grin amicably when she hears his voice, "If it isn't my favorite sparring partner. I didn't expect you to have such a flair for the dramatic," she teases, "And here I was thinking this trip would bore me to death. How is your leg?" she asks with a playful smile.



Sand Rat grins standing, “Welcome Dancing Snow, and my leg... it will be fine.  You got lucky, and I was careless, next time not so much."

He gestures for everyone to sit, “So where are we headed on this journey?”  He looks curiously at the little girl following in Dancing Snow’s wake, “And who is this little one, your disciple?”


----------



## Aenion (Jul 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sand Rat grins standing, “Welcome Dancing Snow, and my leg... it will be fine.  You got lucky, and I was careless, next time not so much."
> 
> He gestures for everyone to sit, “So where are we headed on this journey?”  He looks curiously at the little girl following in Dancing Snow’s wake, “And who is this little one, your disciple?”




Snow chuckles, "We will see. I did not know I had challenged a son of Pasiap last time. I had to improvise," she smiles playfully as she takes the seat next to him, "I had to take away your advantage."

"We are headed for Yane," She shrugs when Sand Rat asks about Amber, or was it Ombre, how did Alamar pronounce it again? "I seem to pick up strays wherever I go," she teases, "We saved her from sacrifice... We were planning of dropping her off with Temari's parents but I am unsure whether she will want to stay there."

"So why did you decide to join us? Not that I do not appreciate your company," she smiles teasingly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow chuckles, "We will see. I did not know I had challenged a son of Pasiap last time. I had to improvise," she smiles playfully as she takes the seat next to him, "I had to take away your advantage."



"Well then, next time we shall do battle on equal terms," Sand Rat grins.


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "We are headed for Yane," She shrugs when Sand Rat asks about Amber, or was it Ombre, how did Alamar pronounce it again? "I seem to pick up strays wherever I go," she teases, "We saved her from sacrifice... We were planning of dropping her off with Temari's parents but I am unsure whether she will want to stay there."



"Yane... I know a few ladies in Yane, such an out of the way place.  She seems attached to your hip," he finishes as Amber ducks under the table.


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "So why did you decide to join us? Not that I do not appreciate your company," she smiles teasingly.



"Because I enjoy the company of beautiful women," he adds with a sly smile.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Well then, next time we shall do battle on equal terms," Sand Rat grins.
> 
> "Yane... I know a few ladies in Yane, such an out of the way place.  She seems attached to your hip," he finishes as Amber ducks under the table.
> 
> "Because I enjoy the company of beautiful women," he adds with a sly smile.




"From what I remember Yane is an interesting if confusing place," Snow glances under the table to see what Amber is up too, "I must admit I'm not used to having children around, let alone look up at me..." she shrugs, "We will see, if she does not wish to stay, I might take her as my disciple."

"In that case, I guess you have come to the right place," she grins, "But flattery will only get you so far, how well has Modest Virtue informed you about us, beside which ship we would take?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "From what I remember Yane is an interesting if confusing place," Snow glances under the table to see what Amber is up too, "I must admit I'm not used to having children around, let alone look up at me..." she shrugs, "We will see, if she does not wish to stay, I might take her as my disciple."



Sand Rat just grins as Dancing Snow looks under the table.  The little girl giggles playing with her new coolie.


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "In that case, I guess you have come to the right place," she grins, "But flattery will only get you so far, how well has Modest Virtue informed you about us, beside which ship we would take?"



"I know enough I suppose," he smirks.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

"I find myself wondering what you know of our little group and what you want from us." Swallow says quietly as she listens to the little girl playing under the table. "So, do we do the verbal dance around it or shall we get to the core of the mater at hand?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I find myself wondering what you know of our little group and what you want from us." Swallow says quietly as she listens to the little girl playing under the table. "So, do we do the verbal dance around it or shall we get to the core of the mater at hand?"



 Sand Rat smiles, "I like the dance... but if you wish to skip that pleasantry, then I can say that Modest Virtue knows a great deal about you.  I have been training my entire life to fight alongside the Lawbringers."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sand Rat smiles, "I like the dance... but if you wish to skip that pleasantry, then I can say that Modest Virtue knows a great deal about you.  I have been training my entire life to fight alongside the Lawbringers."




Swallow smiles back. "I like the dance too, but I know better than to accept that you just happen to know something about me or my companions without hearing specifics."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 1, 2006)

Snow frowns and mumbles, "I liked that hat..."

"I enjoy the dance as well, but we could have been at it all day. I'd almost swear you were a Realm trained diplomat," she smirks, "I suspected as much when you told me Modest Virtue was your sifu, but with the likes of Relin and Modest Virtue, you never know..."

"No reason for me to hold back then next time we fight," she teases.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 2, 2006)

He leaned back, having followed along, curious about what Sand Rat wanted. He still didnt trust the man, he was far too course and willing to shed the blood of innocents.

"A master can make mistakes in who he chooses to train."

He shrugs it off, "So ... as Swallow said, shall we cut to the bone of the matter? What are you after? I can't say I trust you. Anyone who is willing to shed blood for minor offenses is not one I care to deal with, unless I'm forced to. What is your goal? And how did you find us?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He leaned back, having followed along, curious about what Sand Rat wanted. He still didnt trust the man, he was far too course and willing to shed the blood of innocents.
> 
> "A master can make mistakes in who he chooses to train."



Sand Rat goes cold glaring at Alamar, "You would do well to never say that again, or any other remark that disparages my sifu.  I will allow you one moment of ignorance, but only one."


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He shrugs it off, "So ... as Swallow said, shall we cut to the bone of the matter? What are you after? I can't say I trust you. Anyone who is willing to shed blood for minor offenses is not one I care to deal with, unless I'm forced to. What is your goal? And how did you find us?"



Sand Rat still gives the older exalt a cold look, “Modest Virtue believes that I must travel with you to reach my full potential.  If you are what I believe you to be, then I can only hope that in you I can find the purpose my sifu believes I lack.”

He ignores the rest of Alamar’s inquiries and turns to the ladies, “I am quite good at dancing, drinking, and lovemaking.  All the sweetest pleasures in life, but my true passion are the mastery of the martial arts.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 2, 2006)

"So, you are looking for challenges you expect our .. group might encounter?" Swallow asks calmly. "No matter we might be.. we you think we are." Swallow says as she dances around that word, wanting to draw him out to just come out and say things plainly.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 2, 2006)

"I would tread carefully where when it comes to our sifu," Snow warns Alamar, pronouncing the word in the plural meaning, "They are older and wiser than even you can fathom. Besides," she grins at Sand Rat, "I am certain he learned his lesson in that matter."

"All very useful talents, and many I share and enjoy as well," she smiles mischievously at Sand Rat, "Though my expertise lies more with armed combat," she turns towards Swallow, "Did you ever find out who lived at that appartment you had me tracked to?" she asks the resourceful Eclipse caste, guessing that if she had her tracked, Swallow would most likely also try to find out who it was she was meeting, "Sand Rat knows what we are. He and I belong to an organisation that looks after the well-being of the returning Solars."

ooc:
Swallow tried to find out who Snow was visiting, but none of her contacts were able to find out anything, only several very conflicting reports. It seemed the appartment had either never been occupied, or had been occupied by a lot of different people at the same time. (if I remember correctly)


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2006)

Sand Rat nods, “The Cult of the Illuminated,” he says firmly, “I know what you are, you are the Golden souls that will lead us to the light.  That will end the corruption of the Realm, destroy the enemies of Creation, and bring about a new order in the glory of the Unconquered Sun.”

“That is what I have trained my whole life for,” the dragon blood finishes.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sand Rat nods, “The Cult of the Illuminated,” he says firmly, “I know what you are, you are the Golden souls that will lead us to the light.  That will end the corruption of the Realm, destroy the enemies of Creation, and bring about a new order in the glory of the Unconquered Sun.”
> 
> “That is what I have trained my whole life for,” the dragon blood finishes.




"Fair enough, though I fear that you're beign fairly optomisitic about our chances at success." Swallow says, ruefully recalling how little use she is in combat.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 3, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sand Rat nods, “The Cult of the Illuminated,” he says firmly, “I know what you are, you are the Golden souls that will lead us to the light.  That will end the corruption of the Realm, destroy the enemies of Creation, and bring about a new order in the glory of the Unconquered Sun.”
> 
> “That is what I have trained my whole life for,” the dragon blood finishes.




He raised an eyebrow, and then finally smiled, "I've heard of them, but only rumors and legends. I'll trust Snow's judgement."  _for now._ "As to your Sifu ... I'll reserve further comments until I meet them."  

He shrugged, "I pray that we not need as much martial skill as we have here."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> "As to your Sifu ... I'll reserve further comments until I meet them."



"That is for the best," Sand Rat quips.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He shrugged, "I pray that we not need as much martial skill as we have here."



Sand Rat smirks, “This world is too violent a place for wishful thinking.  If you truly believed that you would not carry a soulsteel dire lance on your back.  This is not the time to be naive, we must focus on the future.  But for now let us eat, drink, and be merry; for tomorrow we could all die!”

He then offers Dancing Snow a large grape holding it to her lips, “And other things best left behind closed doors.”


----------



## Aenion (Aug 4, 2006)

"We all have our areas of expertise Swallow. You might shine on the field of battle, but I am quite certain that you are very capable of making sure the battle is avoided, or negotiating favorable conditions when our enemies surrender," Snow replies to Swallow, any other option than her enemy's surrender doesn't seem to enter her mind.

"Now Alamar, where would be the fun in that," she questions with grin, "Life would be such a bore without half of Creation trying to kill you..."

"That's the spirit," She regards the offered grape momentarily before biting down on it, teasingly biting his fingers as she looks in his eyes. "An interesting proposal," she murmurs.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 8, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Now Alamar, where would be the fun in that," she questions with grin, "Life would be such a bore without half of Creation trying to kill you..."




He shrugged, "Besides a whole lot quieter? It'd also give me more time to complete my research on demonic summonings. That and figure out the last part of the riddle of the ages, which came first, the chicken or the egg."

He smirks, "Seriously though, there are times I would have preferred to stay just an explorer and have become as I am, but ... "

He shrugged it off, "Had I not, I would have lost out on some of the most fascinating discoveries on my lifetime. We're here, and we have to do what we must with the cards we've been dealt. Even if I do wonder about the sanity of the dealer at times."


----------



## Aenion (Aug 9, 2006)

Snow laughs mirthfully, "I have the feeling the dealer knows exactly what he is doing. Since I joined the ranks of the Cult of the Illuminated, I have learned that very little in Creation has to do with chance," she passes a piece of bread under the table to Amber and takes one for herself, "I much prefer this life over being a Cynis breeding factory."


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 10, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow laughs mirthfully, "I have the feeling the dealer knows exactly what he is doing. Since I joined the ranks of the Cult of the Illuminated, I have learned that very little in Creation has to do with chance," she passes a piece of bread under the table to Amber and takes one for herself, "I much prefer this life over being a Cynis breeding factory."




He chuckled at that, "Well ... had this not happened, I'd be quite dead by now. So, I must be quite thankful for the gift, even if it hasnt afforded me as much time to spend perusing books in various libraries. I'm usually busier surviving traps, brigands and magics of all sorts to retrieve knowledge than in trying to actually decipher said knowledge. It's an interesting story, but its for another time."

He leans back, looking at a few tattoos of presumably arcane significane on his arm, "Yes ... deciphering ... not nearly enough time deciphering."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 13, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow laughs mirthfully, "I have the feeling the dealer knows exactly what he is doing. Since I joined the ranks of the Cult of the Illuminated, I have learned that very little in Creation has to do with chance," she passes a piece of bread under the table to Amber and takes one for herself, "I much prefer this life over being a Cynis breeding factory."



 Sand Rat smirks, “Then I suppose a life of interesting times it is.”

It is at that moment, that the circle hears a blood curdling scream… and whatever made the noise as not human… it comes from the top deck, along with the sounds of many feet hitting the deck!


----------



## Aenion (Aug 14, 2006)

Snow grins at Sand Rat and is about to raise her glass when the scream reaches their ears. "It looks like Creation is eager to please as always," she smiles mischievously, bounding up from her chair, "Amber stay!" she orders the girl under the table as she runs for the hatch, quietly cursing herself for leaving Ivory Rain in her cabin.

ooc:
Activating Increasing Strength Exercise for 6 motes of personal essence, she has strength 4 for the rest of the scene.

Willpower 6
Personal Essence: 6 / 12 
Periphereal Essence: 30 / 23
Commited Essence: 7


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 14, 2006)

He sighed, and was dashing for the stairs as well, "We all live in interesting times, safe, no, interesting, yes."

He cursed himself for leaving his lance in his cabin, but there were always weapons of some sort onboard a ship, if one knew where to look. He'd worry about that if it came to a fight. Besides, his cabin wasnt too far away, so if he had to, he could retrieve it quickly enough.

He looked around for his guard, ready to use them to keep the sailors safe from harm, if needed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 15, 2006)

She swore a silent oath and dashed after the others, her hands sliding into her clothing to rest on her hidden blades. This wasn't like the gutter level knife fights she was used to, and she wasn't sure she was up to it, but it wouldn't be for lack of courage again that held her back.


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 16, 2006)

Temari had been silent during the meeting with the Earth Blooded Dragon, try as she might, she couldn't feel easy around him, it had been another Dragon Blood that had cut down her father like a side of beef in a butcher shop.  Even with the amusement provided by sweet little Amber's antics the archer could not feel comfortable around the outcaste, even if he didn't have anything to do with it.

When the inhuman noise explodes on deck, the aracher stands so quickly that her stool goes spinning back to hit the wall.  Cursing at herself for leaving her bow in the cabin, the girl unsheathed her blade and followed the Dawn to the deck, looking around warily for foes.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 16, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow grins at Sand Rat and is about to raise her glass when the scream reaches their ears. "It looks like Creation is eager to please as always," she smiles mischievously, bounding up from her chair, "Amber stay!" she orders the girl under the table as she runs for the hatch, quietly cursing herself for leaving Ivory Rain in her cabin.



Just as Dancing Snow stands and opens the trapdoor that leads up out of the hidden hold, she sees a body sailing overhead.  One of the guards hired by Alamar before they left the city!  His body cracks against the far wall with a sickening crunch.  

She looks to the source and sees three men wearing loose trousers, and jet-black skin, detailed with red inked tribal tattoos across their chests and faces.  One grins showing filed almost shark-like teeth.  They wield cutlasses, and the smiling one is holding the head of one of the crew… they have not noticed Dancing Snow yet but are moving forward to finish the job started on the hired hand.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 16, 2006)

Snow cocked an eyebrow at the body sailing over her head, "Wyld barbarians," she mutters when she spots the attackers. Not in the least intimidated by the trio of freaks, she doesn't waste any time and leaps onto the deck, her weapon of choice and necessity, a fork, spinning in her hand.

She catches the nearest attacker's blade between the prongs of the small eating implement, as if it were specially designed to be used as such, and with a deft twist of her wrist she sends the cutlass spinning into the air. In the same flowing movement she plants the fork in the back of the now unarmed barbarian's knee, freeing her hand to catch the descending cutlass.

ooc:
Activating First Melee Excellency for 6 motes of personal essence.
Flurry 2 actions:
Disarm attempt: melee = 14 dice (- penalties for improvised weapon at ST discretion and attempting to catch weapon)
Attack 7 dice (- penalties for improvised weapon) / damage 4 + fork damage

P/DDV = 3
Soak
10L/10B
Hardness
3L/3B

Willpower 6
Personal Essence: 0 / 12 
Peripheral Essence: 30 / 23
Commited Essence: 7


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 18, 2006)

_Unexpected Attack is used, Dancing Snow gets 3 successes with 5 dice and the Wyld Barbarians gets none!  Two-Dice stunt!  Dancing Snow gets 9 successes on her Disarm attempt and the barbarian gets only 2 successes and is disarmed!  The Barbarian is Incapacitated!  The stunt is successful!_

Dancing Snow springs from the hidden hatch, and in one smooth motion disarms the Wyld barbarian and then shatters his leg with the smooth motion of her fork!  The warrior collapses as the Dawn Caste easily catches the falling blade… it is obvious that Heaven favors the righteous Bronze Tiger.

_*Join Battle Rolls:** Wyld Barbarians 4 successes, Dancing Snow 1 success, Swallow 2 successes, Alamar 1 success, Silent Wind 2 successes, and Sand Rat with 4 successes as well!*_

_Sand Rat and the Wyld Barbarians act on *Tick 0*, Silent Wind and Swallow act on *Tick 2*, and finally both Alamar and Dancing Snow act on *Tick 3*._

*Tick 0*

The Wyld barbarians both give blood curdling battle cries as Sand Rat rushes up the steps and give a fearsome lightning punch to the closest attacker to Dancing Snow.  Both black skinned barbarians try to chop Dancing Snow down, but she easily fends off their blades with her battle prowess!

Sand Rat nearly crushes the barbarian’s chest with a bone smashing crunch!  The black skinned madman reels but he maintains his footing clutching his chest, spitting up blood!  Sand Rat quips, “Nice moves…” he grins to Dancing Snow.

_Barbarians’ rolls 2 successes and 1 success for their attacks, both miss.    Sand Rat rolls 5 successes and injures the Barbarian putting it at -3!  Next is *Tick 2*._


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 18, 2006)

Temari is out of the hidden hatch like an arrow sent from her bow, her feet momentarily meeting the railing long enough to kick off from it before sending her forward like a flash of light that hurtles towards the three barbarians.  Even ash she moves towards the trio her blade is flashing upward like a striking cobra in a diagonal slash at the wyld barbarian on the right before the continuing motion of the blade turns it into a pieroutte that brings the blade around in a full circle at neck height, at least for her, more like chest height on her taller opponents.

"So...is it considered good sportmanship to ask if they want to surrender before we kill them, or should we wait for after?" the girl asks dryly as she drops into a ready stance to await the advances of her foes.  



> OOC:  If she'll get hit she'll use Seven Shadow Defense
> Flurry: 2 melee attacks, the first at 8 dice and then at 7 dice
> 
> Speed (4); Accuracy (10); Damage (8L)*; Defense (+1); Rate(2)
> ...


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 20, 2006)

_Tick 3_

He heard the sickening crunch as one of the guards hit the wall.

He'd prided himself over the years he'd dealt with Sando that he'd never had a guard die. Injured, and on one occassion mained, but they all came back alive.

He moved over to inspect how bad off her injuries were, hoping that she was still alive. If she died ... he wasnt sure how he'd face Sando the next time they met.

OOC: Medicine roll(if needed) to determine the state of the injuries to the guard.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 21, 2006)

*Motes: 11/24/4*

Tick 2

Swallow slides out after the others, her knives in her hand as she tries to circle to the rear of the barbarians they are attacking, looking for an opening that she could exploit. Her blades weren't up to the task of fighting outside an alley, but if she struck from behind she could perhaps tip the balance of oen of the others.

OOC: Circling around to attack from the rear on the next turn.
 Activating First Dodge Excellency: 4 motes Peripheral (to ensure she gets inplace)


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tick 2*

Swallow moves to circle around the last few standing barbarians… meanwhile Silent Wind charges right into the fray!  The lithe Night Caste’s blade flashes to and fro through the air… her first strike is parried but the second furious strike on the other barbarian severs his head cleanly, already wounded from the vicious chest blow… he collapses in a heap his head landing some feet away…

_Dancing Snow rolls 2 successes and fails to attack, meanwhile her next attack gets 7 successes; she kills the second barbarian outright, leaving only one standing.  Dancing Snow and Swallow will act again on *Tick 6*._

*Tick 3*

_To detect what the guard’s injuries are, Alamar will need 5 minutes to fully detect and diagnose the injuries without usage of Charms that reduce this time immensely…He will act again on *Tick 7*._

At a cursory glance, the guard has suffered several cutting injuries and probably internal bleeding.  Her wounds are probably mortal at best… but he will need more time to really diagnose her injuries!  

Some hundred feet away, the Circle can see several boats sailing away on the brisk breeze, manned by more of these black skinned barbarians… and what looks like members of the crew and two of the guards that Alamar hired. 

_Dancing Snow still needs to act…_

*Silent Wind*

[sblock]Silent Wind recognizes these barbarians from the tales of her village they are known as the Black Blood Raiders, sea people who are prone to cannibalism, worship of the Wyld, and even dealing with the Fair Folk… they claim to be descended from a powerful Sea Goddess of blood and murder… and are in general vicious bloodthirsty group of people.[/sblock]


----------



## Aenion (Aug 21, 2006)

Snow blows Sand Rat a kiss in reply to his compliment, seemingly disregarding the warrior bearing down at her,  "I doubt they would have listened to our good advice."

She grins at the sole remaining warrior before her, the kind of grin a cat would offer a trapped mouse, as her newly acquired cutlass flashes upwards in a vicious slice, knocking his blade free.The tip of her own blade coming to a stop under his chin, drawing a slight bead of blood, "Now swim and warn your allies. We will be coming for our companions," she glares at the barbarian, the sign of dawn glowing righteously on her brow.

ooc:
Recovering 2 essence from stunt
Activating First Melee Excellency for 2 motes of personal essence and 1 mote of peripheral.
Disarm attempt: melee = 13 dice (+ bonus or penalty from cutlass)
Intimidate attempt: Manipulation+presence = 3 dice

P/DDV = 5
Soak
10L/10B
Hardness
3L/3B

Willpower 6
Personal Essence: 0 / 12 
Peripheral Essence: 30 / 22
Commited Essence: 7


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tick 3*

_Dancing Snow recovers four successes not two successes for her stunt.  Her Disarm attempt nets 11 successes, the blade in her hand is considered a *Slashing Sword*; the Black Blood Raider nets only two successes and is disarmed.  Dancing Snow scores no successes on her attempt to be menacing but her prowess and usage of her Caste mark alone force a Difficulty 5 Morale roll, the raider gets only 3 successes.  Dancing Snow succeeds at a 1-Die stunt!  She will act again on *Tick 7*._

The raider is easily disarmed by the sword wielding battle maiden, and the power of the Dawn breaks the barbarian’s will and he runs and jumps overboard and starts swimming towards his fleeing compatriots in a fright!

*Tick 5*

Sand Rat watches the barbarian flee, “So I presume you have a plan?”

_He will Guard and will act again on *Tick 9*… next is *Tick 6*, unless the Circle is breaking off combat…_


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 21, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sand Rat watches the barbarian flee, “So I presume you have a plan?”
> 
> He will Guard and will act again on Tick 9… next is Tick 6, unless the Circle is breaking off combat…*



*

He growls as he looks up from the potentially mortally wounded guard, a dark look on his face, "A plan? Besides pursuing and planning to destroy an entire tribe of wyld worshippers? You said it yourself, Creation would be boring without someone trying to kill us on a regular basis."

He then returned his attention to the downed guard, and then afterwards, any other wounded onboard, "I'm going to save who I can for now. You worry about how we'll teach them the true meaning of the word bloodshed."

OOC: Spending the time to determine if the guard can be saved, if not, he'll move to try and check up on any other serious looking wounds and doing what he can for them.*


----------



## Aenion (Aug 22, 2006)

"Hmm? A plan?" Snow muzes as she watches the retreating barbarians, "Well you heard him," she nods at Alamar with a shrug, "It looks like we are going after them. How fast can this ship go?" she asks the captain, if he's still alive at least, "And what do you know of them?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 22, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Hmm? A plan?" Snow muzes as she watches the retreating barbarians, "Well you heard him," she nods at Alamar with a shrug, "It looks like we are going after them. How fast can this ship go?" she asks the captain, if he's still alive at least, "And what do you know of them?"



 Sand Rat rubs the scruff on his chin, “Well I guess that is as good a plan as any.”

Dancing Snow looks for the captain and finds him lying against the railing, a knife blade in his gullet.  He was obscured by some toppled barrel which has spilled their fish contents across the deck… along with their smell.

_Alamar rolls 3 successes on his Presence + Medicine roll to diagnose her injuries._

Alamar can see that the woman is injured pretty badly, but with modest medical care, she should recover.  Of course that does not mean that she will survive without scars, she will have scars, but she can live… which is perhaps better then her comrades on the boats with the cannibals.

The remaining hired guards drag themselves to the deck throwing another raider corpse into the pile.  The smaller guard speaks, “Where are the others?”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 22, 2006)

Temaari watches impassively as Snow drives off the last of the trio of barbarians.  "We cannot allow those others to get away...they are Black Blood Raiders...they are cannibals, suppousedly the descendants of some sea god or other.  I think the Sea God was associated with blood and death but I';m not really sure...listening to legends in the villiage wasn't really my thing."  The huntress says as she leaves the deck for her quarters to retreive her bow and quiver.

She returns a few moments later with her blade sheated and an arrow nocked.  "How are we pursuing them?"  not even asking whether or not they were.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 23, 2006)

Snow frowns at the corpse of the captain, wrinkling her nose at the smell, "I am afraid we are in need of a captain," she replies to Temari before turning to the remaining crewmembers, "Who of you is next in command?"

Walking back to the others, she nudges the first barbarian she crippled with her boot, a fork piercing his knee, "Alamar, make sure he lives. He will have to answer a few questions," she looks at the destruction caused by the raiders, "It looks like we will have to show this god its proper place in the celestial order."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

When Dancing Snow looks around for more crew, a barrel rattles and falls over spilling more fish onto the deck.  Out sprawls out the youngest crew member, a scrawny youth with dreadlocks in his blonde hair; his dark skin lathered with fish residue.  He coughs stumbling to his feet, “Is it over?” he says aloud between hacks.

Amber makes her too the deck and looks at the now cooling corpse of the Blue Fish, the expired captain.  She prods the corpse with her finger gently, looking quizzical at the dead man.  She cocks her head crouching by the body, she turns and looks at the Circle, confused.

Sand Rat smirks, “Well at least the child has a strong stomach for violence… odd as that may be, it may help her if she has to travel with us for some time.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 23, 2006)

Swallow picks up one of the barbarian's blades and hefts it. "I think perhaps if I'm going to pull my weight in a fight I need to get something with a little more bite than my knives." 

She turns the blade over to examine it more closely as she surveys the carnage.

OOC: Stats for the weapon? I also noticed NO offiensive charms.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 23, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The remaining hired guards drag themselves to the deck throwing another raider corpse into the pile.  The smaller guard speaks, “Where are the others?”




He looks up from what he was doing, "We'll be pursuing them. Wyld Barbarians have them. We will exact ... *justice*."

His voice is cold as the northern winds as he says that.

He looks casually at the barbarian, "Bind him, bring him over here. His wounds arent serious, but I'll treat him. His knee is of no concern to me. Just his mouth."

His voice is still cold as ice, and you begin to understand some of why he wields a soulsteel weapon.

He points to one of the hired guards, "Track everyone down, any who are wounded, take them to the mess hall for basic treatment unless their injuries need direct and immediate attention."

He scowled and looked at the Circle, "Do any of you have experience with sailing? If so, congratulations, you're the new Captain. Set course to follow."

OOC: He'll focus on treating the guard, but will spend enough time to make sure that the injuries on the barbarian arent life threatening. Otherwise, once he's sure the guard will live, he'll move to take care of any others, leaving the issue of who will be captain and chasing after them to others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 23, 2006)

The only crew member left is the young man, he speaks slowly, “I c-c-can sail.”

There are no other crew, and the guards are not hurt terribly bad.  The barbarian’s knee is shattered horribly, but he should live giving proper attention.  Alamar is able to stabilize the female guard, she will survive for now.

_The sword that Swallow picks up is a *Chopping Sword*._

Sand Rat grins, “Well it looks like we have a captain,” gesturing the blonde scrawny youth.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 24, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The only crew member left is the young man, he speaks slowly, “I c-c-can sail.”
> 
> There are no other crew, and the guards are not hurt terribly bad.  The barbarian’s knee is shattered horribly, but he should live giving proper attention.  Alamar is able to stabilize the female guard, she will survive for now.
> 
> Sand Rat grins, “Well it looks like we have a captain,” gesturing the blonde scrawny youth.




He didnt even respond, paying attention to his work on the female guard. Once he was confident she'd live, he breathed a sigh of relief.

"Good. Tell the guards, and my friends, what to do, in order to get this ship moving and in pursuit."

His voice brooked no opposition.

He had the barbarian moved to a more stable place so he could work on tending to him. Once in the flow of working on him, he didnt shirk his duty, even though he was less than gentle with what he had to remove to make sure that the savage lived.

OOC: Shattered knee? Sounds like he'll have to amputate. Ick. Modern day, that'd still be a task to recover from. So, he'll probably end up having to amputate. Which means he'll be busy for several hours.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 25, 2006)

_Alamar won’t have several hours…_

The young man does his best to direct the remaining guards and the Circle to get the ship sailing after the retreating barbarians.  He lacks confidence, but seems competent enough to get the ship sailing under way.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 25, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Alamar won’t have several hours…_
> 
> The young man does his best to direct the remaining guards and the Circle to get the ship sailing after the retreating barbarians.  He lacks confidence, but seems competent enough to get the ship sailing under way.




He grumbled as the ship moved a bit sluggishly, commenting to himself that this wasnt going to make things easier, but he worked nonetheless, demonstrating that he's obviously done some medical work in the past under emergency conditions. His methods, while effective, are definitely not conducive to avoiding scarring. But then again, he seems more concerned with the lives of the injured than anything else.

OOC: Yeah, I knew he wouldnt have the hours. But, he's working on doing it fast, but properly. Scars and the like he could care less about creating. He's concerned mostly with keeping any of the wounded alive. The barbarian will get enough care to stay alive, but that's about it.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 26, 2006)

"I am not sure if that is entirely healthy," Snow replies to Sand Rat as she strokes Amber's hair before nudging the girl away from the corpse, "Come along, let the man rest."

She frowned at Alamar's fervor to exact vengeance, not entirely understanding the reason for this sudden change. She was intent on stopping them, and that god of theirs but, but it looked like Alamar was speaking of a massacre, "Leave his leg, just get him conscious and not in an immediate threat of dieing on us."

She quickly went down to her cabin to fetch Ivory Rain before returning to the deck, giving Swallow a few pointers on how to hold and use the blade, her callused hands lingering on the other woman's soft hands for just a moment longer than necessary, "If you wish I will train you once we are on firm ground again, knives can be as effective as a cutlass in the right hands," she speaks nodding at the fork, she had used to disable the first barbarian.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 26, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I am not sure if that is entirely healthy," Snow replies to Sand Rat as she strokes Amber's hair before nudging the girl away from the corpse, "Come along, let the man rest."



Amber moves away from the _resting_ captain and looks out over the sea.  The young sailor does his best to follow the barbarians, leading away from the shore into the blue Southern Sea.  

In the distance an island starts to come into view.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 27, 2006)

*On the Island of the Black Blood Raiders*

The barbarous raiders drag their fresh prey across the beach and into the ruins of their abode.  Perhaps at one time it was a grand city or fortress of the First Age, or perhaps the Shogunate; but now it was just the personal abode of the self proclaimed goddess, Ebon Maw of Infinite Agony.  She was old beyond reckoning at least by these barbarous people, her children and warriors.

She reclines on her throne of stone stained red with blood and the skulls of her conquests.  She was vicious, violent, and raw like her totem spirit, the black shark of the Southern Seas.  She barely stifles  a yawn as her children drag the fresh offerings before her.  It was time to be a goddess as she stood at her full height a statuesque woman of dark skin and long white hair worn in braids, adorned with shark teeth.  Her eyes were like those of a predator, and her gaze was not one that was held easily by mortals.  She wore silver armor that was fluid on her muscled frame, stronger then the finest steel yet as light as silk.  Her dark skin was adorned with silvery tattoos and runes, and her very presence brimmed with essence.

She glanced down at the offerings brought before her, they were tools of that civilized world, a place grown fat and corrupt on bloated corpse of the usurpers and their precious Realm.  If they so insist on dragging Creation down into the bowels of Malfeas with their decadence then it would be her place to feast on the succulent castoffs that came her way until her horde was strong enough to bring the Realm crashing down, scourging it from existence…

But first she would need to eat…


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Amber moves away from the _resting_ captain and looks out over the sea.  The young sailor does his best to follow the barbarians, leading away from the shore into the blue Southern Sea.
> 
> In the distance an island starts to come into view.




Snow frowns as they approach the island, "It looks like it is almost show time," she kneels down beside Amber, "When we get to the island, I wish you to hide until we return to the ship, do you understand?" she asks the wyld touched girl in a slow clear tone.

She rises and walks back to where Alamar is working on the barbarian, "Can he speak?"


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow frowns as they approach the island, "It looks like it is almost show time," she kneels down beside Amber, "When we get to the island, I wish you to hide until we return to the ship, do you understand?" she asks the wyld touched girl in a slow clear tone.
> 
> She rises and walks back to where Alamar is working on the barbarian, "Can he speak?"




He raises an eyebrow, wondering what is up, "I was just about done. Can't do a proper job, but he'll survive."

He seems calmer than earlier, though you notice he did take the time to grab his lance and is keeping it close to hand.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He raises an eyebrow, wondering what is up, "I was just about done. Can't do a proper job, but he'll survive."
> 
> He seems calmer than earlier, though you notice he did take the time to grab his lance and is keeping it close to hand.



 The barbarian grimaces looking at his captors with eyes filled with hatred, it speaks in a rough semblance of the Southern tongue, "You will die... demons... DIE!"


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The barbarian grimaces looking at his captors with eyes filled with hatred, it speaks in a rough semblance of the Southern tongue, "You will die... demons... DIE!"




He sighed a bit, "It seems he's awake enough to interrogate. Just try not to break him. I can only do so much with the material I have at hand."

He moved back, and carefully picked up his lance, holding in such a way to imply he'd gladly cut the man's throat if he tried anything funny.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He sighed a bit, "It seems he's awake enough to interrogate. Just try not to break him. I can only do so much with the material I have at hand."
> 
> He moved back, and carefully picked up his lance, holding in such a way to imply he'd gladly cut the man's throat if he tried anything funny.




"That's all I need," Snow smiled sweetly at the barbarian, the smile fading quickly and the look in her soft, dark eyes turning ice cold, "Then please do tell me about your godess, that we may find our deaths with honor," she addressed the barbarian sarcastically in Realm accented Flametongue, pressing her foot down on the freshly bandaged knee.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "That's all I need," Snow smiled sweetly at the barbarian, the smile fading quickly and the look in her soft, dark eyes turning ice cold, "Then please do tell me about your godess, that we may find our deaths with honor," she addressed the barbarian sarcastically in Realm accented Flametongue, pressing her foot down on the freshly bandaged knee.



 The barbarian growls, “She is the Mistress of the seas and we are her children!  She is the Black Finned Maw, and nothing escapes her hunt!  She feasts on the sacred flesh, sanctifying it for the grand feast!  From the flesh of man we gather strength for the hunt!”

The ebon-skinned raider grimaces in pain, “If you wish to kill me then do it, you cowards!”


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 31, 2006)

"Very well."   Temari answers the raiders request  for death by stabbing an arrow through his eye and into his brain, hopefully fufilling his wish.  "Do you actually believe she'll stay on the ship?" the night caste archer asked Dancing Snow curiously, as if her action had been a totally normal thing to do.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 31, 2006)

void.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2006)

Void


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Very well."   Temari answers the raiders request  for death by stabbing an arrow through his eye and into his brain, hopefully fufilling his wish.  "Do you actually believe she'll stay on the ship?" the night caste archer asked Dancing Snow curiously, as if her action had been a totally normal thing to do.



 The little girl claps her hands at Temari, as the Black Blood Raider screams briefly before expiring… his blood spilling out of the wound.

A long moment pass before the black skinned cannibal quickly grasps the Night caste’s arm and sputters forth, “She will consume you…” and then collapses back releasing his grip, blood spilling forth from his mouth.

Amber giggles curiously from under coolie, obviously amused.


----------



## Aenion (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The little girl claps her hands at Temari, as the Black Blood Raider screams briefly before expiring… his blood spilling out of the wound.
> 
> A long moment pass before the black skinned cannibal quickly grasps the Night caste’s arm and sputters forth, “She will consume you…” and then collapses back releasing his grip, blood spilling forth from his mouth.
> 
> Amber giggles curiously from under coolie, obviously amused.




Snow watches Temari kill the barbarian. While the barbarian was a non-being to her, she had hoped to gain a little more information before he expired. Instead she sighed, "Next time please wait until I am done with it ... Do any of you know of this Black Finned Maw?" she walks over to Amber, frowning worriedly at her, "I can only hope she does," she replies to Temari, "For the barbarian's sake..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 31, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow watches Temari kill the barbarian. While the barbarian was a non-being to her, she had hoped to gain a little more information before he expired. Instead she sighed, "Next time please wait until I am done with it ... Do any of you know of this Black Finned Maw?" she walks over to Amber, frowning worriedly at her, "I can only hope she does," she replies to Temari, "For the barbarian's sake..."



 Amber hugs Dancing Snow with a smile.


----------



## KentArnold (Aug 31, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The little girl claps her hands at Temari, as the Black Blood Raider screams briefly before expiring… his blood spilling out of the wound.
> 
> A long moment pass before the black skinned cannibal quickly grasps the Night caste’s arm and sputters forth, “She will consume you…” and then collapses back releasing his grip, blood spilling forth from his mouth.
> 
> Amber giggles curiously from under coolie, obviously amused.




He frowned at her open display of violence, while he had no intentions of letting the barbarian live, he would have used a cleaner method of doing it. 

"Mmmm ... effective, but I would have just tossed him overboard. Let him die as he lived, in the water. Besides ... I have to wonder about the safety of exposing Amber to such casual violence. And no, I doubt she'll stay behind."

He shrugged, "Black Finned Maw? Mmmm ..."

OOC: Considering what he's been told, does he recall anything about any kind of spirit or powerful chieftain who matches the available info?


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2006)

"It was a wounded animal...why prolong its suffering?  It wouldn't have told us anything no matter how much pain we caused it.  At least I don't believe it would, at most maybe a litany of our parentage." Temari said with a shrug, and then sighed.  "Your right, about Amber though."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He frowned at her open display of violence, while he had no intentions of letting the barbarian live, he would have used a cleaner method of doing it.
> 
> "Mmmm ... effective, but I would have just tossed him overboard. Let him die as he lived, in the water. Besides ... I have to wonder about the safety of exposing Amber to such casual violence. And no, I doubt she'll stay behind."
> 
> ...



_6 Successes on a Lore + Intelligence check… yeah he knows something._

*Alamar*

[sblock]The Black Finned Maw is a term reserved for a savage creature of the Southern Seas that has supposedly haunted the regions for centuries.  Most learned folks and folk tale spinners describe her as a powerful and murderous spirit… but to the truly knowledgeable that is far from the truth.  The Black Finned Maw is one of the exalted, a lunar exalted, who normally takes the form of a powerful black shark that hunt the Southern Seas.  She is savage and ruthless and has set herself up as a goddess among the primitive people of the region.  If what he has learned is true, she is a savage foe that wields the grande daiklave, Ocean’s Bloody Vengeance.  If this is the one this barbarian speaks of they have a serious battle on their hands… she has beastmen minions and the resources of several thousands of tribesmen…[/sblock]


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 1, 2006)

He frowned, "If she's who I think she is, then we're not talking a small tribe or the like. We're talking a fast strategic strike to rescue those kidnapped. She's got a small army at her disposal."

He scowled, "She'd only keep on doing it. Which means we may want to consider a fast surgical strike, take a nice war trophy, IE her head, and display it where the others can see, and then vanish quickly."

He sighed, "No matter what we do, this will take cunning, stealth, and preparation. But ... by the Unconquered Sun I can't just let them get away with this! I made Sando a promise years ago, and I mean to keep it!"

He stamps his lance into the floor, and for an instant, his crest flares.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 1, 2006)

Swallow speaks up after a long time observing. "We need to establish some sort of plan. As has been pointed out, our foe has preparation, forces and fortifications. I can point out though, that ever castle and keep has openings, gaps and ways in that the defenders might not consider in moments when they aren't on guard."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 1, 2006)

"We cannot exactly take our time, she might be hungry, and that would just defeat the purpouse of our visit, besides, we cannot allow such behavior to continue."  the predatory night caste tells her circle mates with a certain certainty.

"Does anyone happen to know any charms that might be of use here?  If we can frighten them away, or at least keep them at bay long enough to deal with this...goddess they might slink off, or at least lose heart."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 1, 2006)

"True enough, but we need to think things through before we move. " Swallow retorts


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "True enough, but we need to think things through before we move. " Swallow retorts



 “Thinking is good,” Sand Rat answers, “So how do you propose we do this elite strike and take this thing’s head; and perhaps you can inform us on what it exactly is…” he directs to Two Stone.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 1, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Thinking is good,” Sand Rat answers, “So how do you propose we do this elite strike and take this thing’s head; and perhaps you can inform us on what it exactly is…” he directs to Two Stone.




He scowled, "We're dealing with one of the Exalted, a Lunar Exalted to be precise. A shapeshifter, one who likes the form of a shark. Not just that, but she wields a powerful Daiklaive. In short, defeating her in open battle will be rather ... bloody to say the least. She's *old*. Which among the Exalted often translates to very powerful."

He grinned, an idea forming, and then sighed, apparently realizing its a risk, "No ... it'd take too much time. But ... its worth a shot, if there is a town reasonably close to where we're going. Put words in the right ears, call a Wyld Hunt down on her scaly ass. That's assuming they're not already aware of what she is. It could buy us a nice little distraction if they can arrive on time."

OOC: Is there anything he knows about the Daiklaive itself besides the name?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 1, 2006)

_He knows that it will probably cut him two if he gets hit by it _


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 6, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He scowled, "We're dealing with one of the Exalted, a Lunar Exalted to be precise. A shapeshifter, one who likes the form of a shark. Not just that, but she wields a powerful Daiklaive. In short, defeating her in open battle will be rather ... bloody to say the least. She's *old*. Which among the Exalted often translates to very powerful."



"Hrrrm..." Sand Rat thinks, "This could be bad."


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He grinned, an idea forming, and then sighed, apparently realizing its a risk, "No ... it'd take too much time. But ... its worth a shot, if there is a town reasonably close to where we're going. Put words in the right ears, call a Wyld Hunt down on her scaly ass. That's assuming they're not already aware of what she is. It could buy us a nice little distraction if they can arrive on time."



“I think any town reasonably close would either be controlled by or afraid of this lunar,” Sand Rat adds, “plus a Wyld Hunt is pretty risky… lets label that the plan of last resort.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 6, 2006)

"Agreed, a hunt could easily turn against us if we slip up. We need to find a way to deny her the ability to use her weapon, and overwhem her before she could flay us alive." Swallow adds in with seriousness.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Hrrrm..." Sand Rat thinks, "This could be bad."
> 
> “I think any town reasonably close would either be controlled by or afraid of this lunar,” Sand Rat adds, “plus a Wyld Hunt is pretty risky… lets label that the plan of last resort.”




"Very bad even," Snow frowns at the island, "I'm not much for getting the Wyld Hunt involved in anything either. It is more likely to bite us in our collective behinds than do us any good," she turns away from the island, "I do not know very much about Lunars but I do know that they have no need for weapons to flay us alive," she bites her lip, "So we either try to assassinate her in her sleep or ... we diplomatically ask her to decist her evil ways and join us in our righteous crusade against the Realm..."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 6, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Very bad even," Snow frowns at the island, "I'm not much for getting the Wyld Hunt involved in anything either. It is more likely to bite us in our collective behinds than do us any good," she turns away from the island, "I do not know very much about Lunars but I do know that they have no need for weapons to flay us alive," she bites her lip, "So we either try to assassinate her in her sleep or ... we diplomatically ask her to decist her evil ways and join us in our righteous crusade against the Realm..."




He snorted, "A Lunar who encourages cannibalistic practices? Not likely to sway her from her path. She's most likely become one with the shark she changes into. They only know the hunger for flesh, especially once they've smelled blood. But you have a point about weapons, which makes me wonder why she uses it."

He shrugged it off, "Not that it truly matters, a grand daiklaive is a weapon to be feared in the hands of any who have the power to use it."

He sighed a bit, "Killing her in her sleep would prove difficult, but perhaps the safest method possible. Distasteful, but ..."

He looked at the others, "Any other ideas? Direct combat might be far too ... bloody. The Wyld Hunt is too risky. Diplomacy ... not likely, especially when she's spent only Creation knows how long teaching these barbarians the practice of cannibalism. Which leaves assassination."


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 7, 2006)

"She may have killed and eaten the captives before she next slumbers.  Predators normally sleep after a big feed, but I'd prefer not to wait for her to fall into such a sleep.  If we do plan to come at her unawares, then it should be me who does it, I do not know that the rest of you may be stealthy enough...I do not know for certain that I am, I have never attempted to sneak up on a powerful exalt, only on that trio of dragon blooded officers in the city.  I doubt a true predator would be easy prey and an Exalt is a very big predator, especially an ancient one."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 7, 2006)

"I would not dismiss diplomacy out of hand. They might be barbarians and cannibals but she is still an ancient and powerful Exalt, if her mind is not too far gone, she might listen to reason. Part of becoming invincible is not engaging in battles you cannot win," Snow shrugs, "Weren't the Lunar Exalted our mates during the First Age? A circle of emerging Solar Exalted might be able to persuade her... Or you could use your extraordinary gift with women to woo her into allying with us," she teases Alamar, "Assassination would be risky at best, if you fail you'll be cut off from us. We will have to fight our way through a veritable army of these barbarians. Besides depending on how fast these fools swim, she might already know we are coming."


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 7, 2006)

He grimaced, "No matter what we do, we're chancing having to face barbarians en masse."

He sat back and span his lance around, thinking, "The barbarians who fled will warn her that several Exalted are probably on their way, unless we arrive first. They'll be ready for us, so I doubt they'll be having a feast or anything. Preparing for one, with us as the main course, yes, but having one ... no."

He sighed, obviously annoyed by the situation.

"If we wait, and let them relax their guard, thinking we're not coming, chances are, she'll get hungry, as will they. And there goes some of the whole purpose of the rescue. As I'm quite sure that our boys will be the first on the menu."

He gripped the lance suddenly, "And I'd rather not chance getting there just in time to see them serving up human leg over easy. Especially when I recognize who the leg belongs to. If we try diplomacy, we run into the issue that the barbarians may not let us get close enough to her without disarming us. And I'd rather not be at the center of a group of cannibals without weapons."

He grinned, and it was a cold grin, "Unless we can find a way to make her arrogance work in our favor. A Lunar Exalted being so open about what she is? This could work. If we go for the diplomacy angle, begging for her mercies, and then if that fails, sow the ground with barbarian and lunar exalted blood."


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 7, 2006)

Sand Rat grumbles, “Diplomacy… that was never my strong point,” he glances to Swallow, “I suggest you sharpen your mind gentle Swallow we may be relying on your silver tongue before long.”

“If she is a Lunar Exalted, perhaps she will respect the old ways… but in this day and age, few beings respect the laws of Creation as set down by the Lawmakers.  If we fight her, it will be bloody, and like Dancing Snow said, they don’t need weapons to kill us, their claws can be sharper then Jade… this is a damn dangerous situation we have here,” the martial artist relents.

Amber looks preoccupied with something happening in the water.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 8, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sand Rat grumbles, “Diplomacy… that was never my strong point,” he glances to Swallow, “I suggest you sharpen your mind gentle Swallow we may be relying on your silver tongue before long.”
> 
> “If she is a Lunar Exalted, perhaps she will respect the old ways… but in this day and age, few beings respect the laws of Creation as set down by the Lawmakers.  If we fight her, it will be bloody, and like Dancing Snow said, they don’t need weapons to kill us, their claws can be sharper then Jade… this is a damn dangerous situation we have here,” the martial artist relents.
> 
> Amber looks preoccupied with something happening in the water.




He sighed, "Sharpen our tongues, sharpen our acting skills, and most importantly, sharpen our weapons. I have a feeling Chaos Reaver is going to feast like never before."

He looked over at the little girl, "Amber? It's probably just a school of fish. Or are you hungry? Speaking of food, we should eat before we go, no need to be caught distracted by hunger in the middle of a fight."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 13, 2006)

"She might not respect the old ways anymore, but I am hoping she will be curious as to who these upstart Solars are who dare to humiliate her warriors," Snow smirks, "I am not too fond of diplomacy myself, but I would rather keep my limbs where they are..."

"You should not feed a weapon such as yours too well. It might become spoiled," she warns in her typical Realm-accented Southern tongue, "What is it Amber?" she moves to stand next to the girl to see what has caught her attention, gripping Ivory Rain a little tighter, ready to strike at any sharklike Lunars.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 13, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "You should not feed a weapon such as yours too well. It might become spoiled," she warns in her typical Realm-accented Southern tongue, "What is it Amber?" she moves to stand next to the girl to see what has caught her attention, gripping Ivory Rain a little tighter, ready to strike at any sharklike Lunars.



Dancing Snow sees a pack of black sharks trailing the craft, the sea stained red with blood.  A dolphin tries to escape the voracious pack but is quickly drug under by the vicious predators.

The sharks continue to circle and Amber watches them curiously.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Dancing Snow sees a pack of black sharks trailing the craft, the sea stained red with blood.  A dolphin tries to escape the voracious pack but is quickly drug under by the vicious predators.
> 
> The sharks continue to circle and Amber watches them curiously.




He scowled, "It looks like she's already aware of our existence. Its the welcome wagon. Lunars are said to have a connection with the beast they change into. And lo and behold, we have a pack of sharks around our boat."

He smirked a bit, "Let's keep going. No need to keep the _lady_ waiting, is there?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 14, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He scowled, "It looks like she's already aware of our existence. Its the welcome wagon. Lunars are said to have a connection with the beast they change into. And lo and behold, we have a pack of sharks around our boat."
> 
> He smirked a bit, "Let's keep going. No need to keep the _lady_ waiting, is there?"



 The boat nears the island daring the treacherous rocks before the young sailor pulls anchor.  He looks to the circle, “This is as far as I can safely go, from here on out, you will have to take the smaller life boat and go ashore.  I can watch the young child, this island seems like no place for a child,” he says trying to sound strong, but obviously afraid.

On the coast the Circle can see the ruins of a settlement, and large pikes dot the beach with what look to be corpses decorating them.

Sand Rat grimaces, “This seems like a charming place to visit.”


----------



## Aenion (Sep 18, 2006)

Snow nods at Sand Rat, wrinkling her nose, "Definitely," she smiles at the young 'captain' as she kneels down beside Amber, "I want you to stay her with him, understand? If someone comes to the boat, you two hide," she tweaks the little girl's nose, "Be careful."

She gets up and turns to the rest, "Shall we?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 18, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow nods at Sand Rat, wrinkling her nose, "Definitely," she smiles at the young 'captain' as she kneels down beside Amber, "I want you to stay her with him, understand? If someone comes to the boat, you two hide," she tweaks the little girl's nose, "Be careful."



Amber nods and gives Dancing Snow a hug.


			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> She gets up and turns to the rest, "Shall we?"



Sand Rat nods already preparing a boat to go ashore.  He smirks, "Something tells me, this will be an interesting encounter... I just hope I live to tell our children about it," he winks at Dancing Snow.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 19, 2006)

"Optimistic aren't we?"  Temari teases Sand Rat as she leaps lightly into the boat he had prepared.  She draws and knocks an arrow keeping the great golden bow ready lest one of the sharks make a move on the smaller vessel.  A normal arrow might not pierce such a beast through the water, but the night caste rather hoped that the great bow would be enough to disuade the watery predators.


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 19, 2006)

He slowly got into the boat, fully aware that for the moment, there wasnt much he could do. He kept his mind busy with recalling what he could of the customs that many barbarian tribes were prone to keep.

"Mmmm ...."

He seemed lost in thought, hopefully trying to come up with more ideas, or a way out of this mess.

OOC: Lore check for that?


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 19, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He slowly got into the boat, fully aware that for the moment, there wasnt much he could do. He kept his mind busy with recalling what he could of the customs that many barbarian tribes were prone to keep.
> 
> "Mmmm ...."
> 
> ...



 The boat comes ashore; the circle is on a tropical paradise… well it would be a paradise if it were not for the pikes with corpses on the red stained beaches.  A carrion bird picks at one of the corpses and shrieks at the circle before returning back to its grisly business.

The ruins are of an old city, though with all the overgrowth, it is hard to tell who perhaps built it, or even how old it could be.  

*Alamar*

[sblock]The only constant among barbarians is that they often despise the realm, live by the old ways, and often venerate powerful beings as gods.  They only respect strength, they care little for the weaklings of civilization, and have little use for politics.  They will not hesitate to murder people outside their clan/tribe, if they are led by Lunars, well then this need to destroy civilization is even greater.[/sblock]


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 19, 2006)

He sighed, so much wanting to explore the ruins, but knowing there wasnt time for that.

"We have to play up the fact we're Exalted. And remember, they respect the old ways. Strength is Power. And of course, they want to destroy the Realm."

He grimaced,  "In short, don't be meek. Act like we're larger than life itself."


----------



## Aenion (Sep 20, 2006)

"Children?" Snow gasps, momentarily caught off guard. She was about to engage in diplomatic discussion with a bloodthirsty lunar and most likely fight her way through an army of barbarians at some point, but the idea of having children sent shivers down her spine,"Very optimistic I'd say. Are you certain you wanted to share my bed at some point?" she replies as she hops down into the lifeboat.

"Larger than life?" she shrugs as she looks across the beach for any sign of barbarian activities, "That shouldn't be much of a problem for a couple of Solars"


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 21, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Larger than life?" she shrugs as she looks across the beach for any sign of barbarian activities, "That shouldn't be much of a problem for a couple of Solars"



As if on cue when Dancing Snow looks, the ruins explode with activity as dozens of tribal warriors come charging towards the circle wielding spears, swords, and any other implement of killing these midnight black skinned savages could get their hands on!  They have iconography that glorifies the black shark, and their battle cries are loud and fearful!

The Circle has but a moment to decide their course of action!  As they get closer the Circle notices one terrible feature, they all have large ravening mouths of sharks... and they mix the worst aspects of man and black shark...


----------



## Aenion (Sep 21, 2006)

"Strength is power?" Snow asks Alamar rethorically as the sea of barbarians rushes towards them. She lightly spins Ivory Rain in her hands as she channels her essence to increase the strength in her muscles, "It looks like negotiations have come to a premature end," she grins.

ooc:
Spending 6 motes of personal essence to activate Increasing Strength Exercise and increase her strength by 2 points.

Willpower 6
Personal Essence: 6/12 
Periphereal Essence: 30 / 23
Commited Essence: 7

Soak
10L/10B
Hardness
3L/3B

Base DVs
Dodge: 5
Parry: 7


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 21, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Strength is power?" Snow asks Alamar rethorically as the sea of barbarians rushes towards them. She lightly spins Ivory Rain in her hands as she channels her essence to increase the strength in her muscles, "It looks like negotiations have come to a premature end," she grins.




He smirks, "Nah, negotiations arent over. Until all methods to persuade the other side are exausted, negotiations will continue. We're just using different tools to negotiate with."

He spins his lance, the wrappings unraveling, and quickly wrapping his hand, "Let's hit the table and show them that we've got the better hand."

He slams his lance into the ground, ready for a charge, his other hand reaching out and touching her shoulder.

"You might need some extra oomph. Use it well." She felt some of his essence flow into her, replenishing some of her own lost essence.

He just hoped they continued charging forward and that he was able to survive the initial rush. He'd never encountered this large a group of attackers, nor did he ever want to encounter such a group again.

OOC: Setting to receive a charge, and activating Essence Lending Method Charm for 3 Personal Essence. Granting 3 Essence to Snow.

Willpower 6
Personal Essence: 6 / 12
Periphereal Essence: 18 / 18

Soak
8L/8B
Hardness
3L/3B

Base DVs
Dodge: 5
Parry: 5


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 21, 2006)

"I was unaware that sharks were pack hunters," Temari comments totally dead pan from Dancing Snow's left.  The night Caste hunter threw a pair of arrows up into the air, before releasing the arrow that she had knocked when boarding the boat.  As her first arrow sped toward the bulkiest of the barbarians she was already catching and releasing the two air borne arrows into the huge barbarians closest companions.  The girls hands had blurred as she caught and released the shafts and her forefead had begun to glow, showing through her true nature to the horde that dared to attack the circle.




> Activating Trance of Unhesitating Speed for 6 motes of Peripheral Essence, letting me make 3 attacks at once with no penalties and only a -1 to ddv.
> 
> Orichalum Long Powerbow (3)[Includes Silent Wind's Stats]
> Speed 6, Accuracy 12, Rate 3, Range 400, Broadhead 10L
> ...


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 24, 2006)

_Waiting to see if Swallow does anything, then probably post later this evening._


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 26, 2006)

_*Join Battle Rolls: Shark-Man Warriors (20) 4 successes, Alamar 1 success, Swallow 4 successes, Dancing Snow 1, Sand Rat 6 successes, Silent Wind 1 success; Sand Rat acts on Tick 0, Shark-Man Warriors and Swallow act on Tick 2, and everyone else acts on Tick 5!*_


*Tick 0*

_Sand Rat gets 5 successes on enacting Snake Form, he is successful.  He will act again on *Tick 3*_

Sand Rat adopts the  posture of the Snake.  Using essence to fortify his movements, and preparing to rain deadly blows upon the rushing Shark-Man warriors!  His anima starts to glimmer with power...

*Tick 2*

_Swallow and the Shark-Man Warriors act…_


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

_The vicious Shark-Men warriors move into attack only nine can get into melee range; four attacking Dancing Snow, two on Swallow, two on Sand Rat and one on Alamar, the others are still moving to close the distance!  All of the attacks sadly miss…_

The Shark-Men howl loudly waving their primitive chopping swords and spears as they crash into melee with the exalts but their attack fail to find purchase as Swallow falters to act!

_Swallow pulls a Wait action, she will act on *Tick 6*  The Shark-Men will act on *Tick 7*_

*Tick 3*

_Sand Rat does a flurry, striking with a Punch and then a Kick to the barbarians currently assaulting him!  4 successes on the punch for a total raw damage of 8, the natural tough hide of the barbarians reduces this to one Health level!  The kick gets 6 successes and Incapacitates the other barbarian  He will act again on *Tick 8*._

Sand rat reacts with a fast punch to a shark-man’s jaw, and then spinning on the balls of his feet with a kick to another warrior knocking the beast man down to the ground in one smooth motion!

Sand Rat smirks, “These odds are not good… for them.”

*Tick 5*

_Temari’s first, second and third attacks net five successes each, reducing the raw damage of 15 to  10 due to armor she takes out all three!  This is a Two-Die stunt and it succeeds!_

Temari focuses her essence and her aim is true, three times over sending three barbarian shark-men to their just rewards in the here after!  Meanwhile Alamar activates his charm and offers some of his own essence to Dancing Snow!  Meanwhile Dancing reinforces her body with essence, ready to inflict pain on these fools trying to surround her and her Circle mates.

_Temari will act on *Tick 11* and both Alamar and Dancing Snow will act on *Tick 10*.

*Now Tick 6...*_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Sep 29, 2006)

Swallow falters, stunned at the onslaught and pulls her new blade out as she turns her powers to keep ahead of the blades of the sharkmen that are attacking her.

OOC:
4 motes to Shadow over Water to defend against her attack.


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

*Tick 6*

Swallow stays on the Defensive.

_Swallow waits again and will act on *Tick 10*_

*Tick 7*

_The four shark-men on Dancing Snow fail to strike her as she neatly parries their attacks with her dire lance.  Two that were on Swallow attack Temari and miss, and the Circle still evades attacks and I unharmed.  They will act again on *Tick 12*._

Five of the marauding beast men turn on their wounded and begin viciously chewing at them halting their advance and the rest charge into the fray nearly surrounding Dancing Snow and Sand Rat pushing them back to back.

Sand Rat smirks, “I bet I can kill more men with my fists then you can with your pig-sticker…” 

*Tick 8*

_Sand Rat does a flurry of three attacks, using his First Martial Arts Excellency for  4 additional dice per attack costing him 6 essence total.  His first attack on the wounded Shark man from last tick hits with 2 successes.  Giving him a raw score of 6 and he does another wound level of damage to the warrior. He gets three successes on the second attack and takes that one down, and then hits another with 6 successes for  raw damage of 10, doing 2 wound levels to that extra.  He will act on *Tick 13*_

Sand Rat suffuses his form with essence and strikes like a lethal viper with a flurry of knife hand strikes.  Two blows drop another beast man as a backhand cripples another slavering thug trying to position behind him!

*Tick 10*


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 29, 2006)

He growled as he hefted his lance quickly, "Must everything with you be about who is the better?"

He moved quickly, his lance spinning overhead as he quickly sidestepped over to help Swallow. His lance stops spinning as he swings it right through the chest of one, seeking to disembowel it.

He doesnt slow down, taking advantage of the momentum, continues the swing, and lunges forward, stabbing the next one unlucky enough to be close right in the face, seeking to split his head like an overly ripe watermelon.

OOC: Flurry, move(if needed) next to Swallow, attack her target, and then attack any other close ones(wounded preferred, but he's not picky).

Willpower 6
Personal Essence: 6 / 12
Periphereal Essence: 18 / 18

Soak
8L/8B
Hardness
3L/3B

Base DVs
Dodge: 5
Parry: 5


----------



## Tokiwong (Sep 29, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He growled as he hefted his lance quickly, "Must everything with you be about who is the better?"
> 
> He moved quickly, his lance spinning overhead as he quickly sidestepped over to help Swallow. His lance stops spinning as he swings it right through the chest of one, seeking to disembowel it.
> 
> ...



_Move does not count towards flurry, how many attacks is Alamar making?_


----------



## KentArnold (Sep 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Move does not count towards flurry, how many attacks is Alamar making?_




Two, one against any target that's bothering Swallow, and another against any other nearby target(bothering Swallow or not). Rate is two, so that's the limit he can do with the weapon anyway.


----------



## Aenion (Sep 29, 2006)

"Of course," Snow replies to Alamar, "You're on, but save your essence we're only warming up," she  grins playfully at Sand Rat just as a latecomer slams into Ivory Rain, she diverts the force of the impact by sending flying overhead, following the airborne barbarian into a spin. She frees Ivory Rain and slashes its long orichalcum tip down across the back of one of the barbarians accosting Swallow. A quick slap on its haft allows the large spear to continue its path. Light as a twig in her hands, it snakes behind her back towards the barbarian who thought he could take advantage of her exposed back, impaling itself deep into his gullet. She allows the essence to guide her hands, parrying all attacks with lightning grace.

ooc:
Flurry:
3 attacks, set to receive a charge on the first:
10/9/8 to hit / +16L/+12L/+12L
Activating Bulwark Stance for 5 motes of personal, PDV 7 until next action

Willpower 6
Personal Essence: 6/12 +3 -5 = 4
Periphereal Essence: 30 / 23
Commited Essence: 7

Soak
10L/10B
Hardness
3L/3B

Base DVs
Dodge: 5
Parry: 7


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 2, 2006)

_Post later today with results._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 4, 2006)

Biting her lip nervously as she struggles to slash the attacker in front of her while her allies again save her bacon, Swallow silently prays to be able to actually do something. She was a skulker and coniver, what was she doing here in the midst of a melee of giants in the combat arts?

OOC:
Using her procurred Chopping Sword

Speed:4 Acc:+1 Damage: 5l/2
Join Battle: 6
DDV: 5
Just a dex of 3 , no skill (need to spend some points)


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

*Tick 10*

_Swallow rolls 2 successes on 4 dice and fails to strike her opponent!  Alamar rolls 8 successes on his first attack, getting a total of 10 raw damage after armor and kills another beast man!  The second attack gets 6 successes and severely wounds the next Beast man putting it -3 to all actions!  Alamar’s Two-Die Stunt succeeds._

Swallow swings her blade but the opponent she faces uses its wicked blade to parry her strike snarling at her through its shark teeth.  Alamar whirls Chaos Reaver and lives up to its namesake and rips apart the two beast men, killing one and severely wounding the other!

_Dancing Snow rolls 8 successes, and gets a total raw score of 20 damage after the armor reduction.  Her second attack rolls 4 successes, but fails to hit.  Her final attack nets 6 successes, giving her a total raw damage of 10, killing another beast man.  Her Two-Die stunt succeeds!_

Dancing Snow is like a whirlwind of death, she takes the life of a charging beast man and then her second strike is parried, but the final attack takes another wyld tainted life!  She is surely the General of Heaven’s army… she is at the eye of a storm of carnage and death.

*Tick 11*

_Temari may now act…_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 6, 2006)

Swallow grimaces as she is easily parried. "At least I'm good as a distraction." she mutters.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

_Dancing Snow, Alamar, and Swallow all act on *Tick 15*._


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Swallow grimaces as she is easily parried. "At least I'm good as a distraction." she mutters.




"It seems her plan backfired. Just like sharks. Feeding frenzy."

He grinned, speaking softly, just to Swallow, "Join the crowd, Swallow. Frankly, if I had any ale with me, I could probably pour a glass for you and me and let them take care of the bloody work."

Then he focused his attention on the shark-men, "Glory may go to the one with the kills, but victory goes to the one who keeps his men alive and unharmed."

He purposely dug his lance into a dead body, pulling blood up, coating the blade in blood, knowing that this will draw the shark-men to him.

He grinned and moved quickly and carefully, trying to find uninjured shark-men, and quickly slashing into them, seeing to draw enough blood to make the others consider him a meal. He made sure the attacks were high enough to get to their noses quickly.

"Don't worry about the kills! Wound them, draw blood, let the enemy work for us!"

OOC: Using the extra blood on his blade to help draw the shark-men to any targets he injures. Flurry, attacking any two uninjured shark-men, not going for kills, but trying to draw major amounts of blood(so as to make shark-men attack them).

Willpower 6
Personal Essence: 6 / 12
Periphereal Essence: 18 / 18

Soak
8L/8B
Hardness
3L/3B

Base DVs
Dodge: 5
Parry: 5


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 6, 2006)

The Night Caste girl's hands continued to blur as her form was bathed in a pulsating white and roaring tiger was overlaid on her features as she wove more and more motes of essence into the delicate fingers as they plucked and pulled at the string of her golden bow.  The girl's next targets were those closest to Swallow and Alamar.  Voren and ancing Snow could andle themselves, but Alamar was old, and Swallow not very used to the ways of the sword.  Her last arrow even flashed along Swallow's cheek before it struck a wyld barbarian just beyond her.



> Activating Trance of Unhesitating Speed for 6 motes of Peripheral Essence, letting me make 3 attacks at once with no penalties and only a -1 to ddv.
> 
> Orichalum Long Powerbow (3)[Includes Silent Wind's Stats]
> Speed 6, Accuracy 12, Rate 3, Range 400, Broadhead 10L
> ...


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

_Silent Wind gets 7 successes on the first attack, the Dodge DV reduces that to 4 successes for 10 raw damage after armor reduction, another goes down.  She scores 8 successes on the next attack, for a total of 5 after DV reduction.  Netting 11 raw damage after armor, another dies.  She gets 7 successes on the last strike, netting all 7 since it was injured and nets 13 raw damage, killing a third!  Her Two-Die stunt is successful.  Combat is Over._

Her anima flaring, she strikes down three more with perfectly aimed arrows.  They collapse at the feet of her Circle, and the blood is slick on the ground as the creatures descend on their brethren and drag their corpses away to finish their meals.

There is only silence… and blood.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 6, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Her anima flaring, she strikes down three more with perfectly aimed arrows.  They collapse at the feet of her Circle, and the blood is slick on the ground as the creatures descend on their brethren and drag their corpses away to finish their meals.
> 
> There is only silence… and blood.




He bends down to clean his blade off of any blood on anything handy that isnt his.

"We've proved to them we've got some power. Now we have to talk the talk. Swallow ... you're the Titan now. Remember that as we deal with them. They try this again and we'll drop a blood bath on them so fierce they'll be eating their own for weeks to come."

Once his blade is clean he wraps it up again, "I know, you don't care for the taste of Wyld-tainted creatures. Live with it."

He seems to be speaking to the blade, as if it understands him. Makes you wonder a bit about his sanity. That, or it makes you wonder about just what he's barely got under his control, or whether its got him under its control. No wonder he keeps the blade under wraps.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 6, 2006)

The circle can almost hear a whisper coming from Alamar's dire lance, _"I Hunger..."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 6, 2006)

Swallow glances to the lance. "Okay, that is not a good sign at all."


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 6, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Swallow glances to the lance. "Okay, that is not a good sign at all."




He sighs and shakes his head, "Let's worry about the Lunar."

He glares at the lance, "Quite you. You may yet get a chance to feast to your hearts content. Someone who is drenched in power."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 10, 2006)

As the barbarians feast on their own, Snow relaxes, wrinkling her nose in disgust, "Disgusting... I guess it's a draw," she grins at Sand Rat, "Nice shooting Temari," she cleans the blood from Ivory Rain with a piece of cloth torn from one of the barbarians clothes, "If our fishy lunar princess is as easily satisfied as they are, this will be a walk in the park."

She frowns at Alamar's spear, "When this is over you are going to explain to me where you got that ghastly thing."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 12, 2006)

A figure leaps up onto a pillar some twenty feet high, springing from the tropical leafy trees.  He crouches low, a white mask obscuring half his face with a toothy grin contrasting with his dark skin long red-blonde dreadlocks cascade around the mask and face.  He holds a staff with large hoop rings on one end.  He wears a yellow robe girding his slim build.

But the grin remains as he looks down, “Welcome guests, the Goddess awaits you… oh yes… she awaits you.  She has prepared a lovely dinner for those that dare to defy her; it would honor her if these upstarts of the Sun would join her.”


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 12, 2006)

"They were very big targets,"   the night caste archer says, downplaying her 6 kills.  "Still, one shaft per corpse isn't very easy either."  the girl says with a shrug, and then a grin.  "If not for the cannabalism I'd be tempted to make my friend Disciple.  Love nips can be nice but I'd rather not be a few pints short afterward."

"I do have to say that our friends aren't being very obliging, what with carrying off their dead."  she gestures to her quiver.  When the servant of the 'goddess appears, the huntress almost let loose an arrow by reflex, but held it as he offered the invitation.  "Tell your mistress that we would love to take her up on her generosity, and speak with her.  I have a few points that I'd like to make about her dining habbits."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2006)

"I wonder if we can rely upon the standard rules of hospitality." Swallow says carefully, trying to skate the line between detante and insulting her future 'host'.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I wonder if we can rely upon the standard rules of hospitality." Swallow says carefully, trying to skate the line between detante and insulting her future 'host'.



 “And what is it that you would require,” the strange man replies shaking his staff, causing the rings to jingle softly, “she will see to your sustenance, your shelter, and your base needs if so desired.  You have proven yourself to be strong, and you have blooded many warriors.”

The man clucks, “Perhaps you are _afraid_?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “And what is it that you would require,” the strange man replies shaking his staff, causing the rings to jingle softly, “she will see to your sustenance, your shelter, and your base needs if so desired.  You have proven yourself to be strong, and you have blooded many warriors.”
> 
> The man clucks, “Perhaps you are _afraid_?”





"Or perhaps we wonder where we line up in regards to the Entree." she says with a meaningful glance to the cannibals nearby.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Or perhaps we wonder where we line up in regards to the Entree." she says with a meaningful glance to the cannibals nearby.



 “What is your name that you would speak so crass about my mistress,” the man replies, “and please tell your minions that they may lower their weapons, no more blood shall be spilled by violence, only the blood of the feast remains.”

Sand Rat grimaces, bristling at the word minion, but holds his tongue.


----------



## Graf (Oct 13, 2006)

mispost


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 13, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “What is your name that you would speak so crass about my mistress,” the man replies, “and please tell your minions that they may lower their weapons, no more blood shall be spilled by violence, only the blood of the feast remains.”
> 
> Sand Rat grimaces, bristling at the word minion, but holds his tongue.




"I ask, so that I understnads the rules of courtesy and hospitaly." Swallow says politely, falling into more confortable battle grounds. "I meant know insult to your mistress. I ask so I know what to expect and perhaps to know what to avoid causing insult to her."


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 13, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I ask, so that I understnads the rules of courtesy and hospitaly." Swallow says politely, falling into more confortable battle grounds. "I meant know insult to your mistress. I ask so I know what to expect and perhaps to know what to avoid causing insult to her."




He smiled briefly, noting that the staff meant he was a priest of some kind, "We are not afraid, priest. After all, does not the Moon reflect the Sun? Surely, to be able to contain such power, one must be equally powerful. We respect power, but as has been said, we do not wish to provide offense during the feast that has been prepared for us servants of the Unconquered Sun."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 13, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I ask, so that I understnads the rules of courtesy and hospitaly." Swallow says politely, falling into more confortable battle grounds. "I meant know insult to your mistress. I ask so I know what to expect and perhaps to know what to avoid causing insult to her."



“Of course, of course,” the man nods, he hops down, quite spry for his build and walks forward leaning on the staff.  He comes to stand some three feet from Swallow, “my mistress will abide by some of the rules of the old ways, of the so called Solar Deliberative… perhaps you have yet to earn the right to truly represent the Unconquered Sun… perhaps… perhaps… perhaps…”

He clucks his teeth, “Follow then, she will see you now, and perhaps a little wisdom can be shared on both sides…”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 14, 2006)

Snow raises an eyebrow at being called a minion, but holds her tongue for now. She was already sheathing Ivory Rain when he spoke anyway, "Your mistress would do well to remember the old ways, it would do well to be prepared for when they return," she begins to follow him, Ivory Rain resting casually on her shoulder, "I trust our safety is assured while we are in your care?," she asks, her grip tightening on the spear's shaft showing that she'd be more than willing to make sure it is.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 14, 2006)

The Dawn Caste was not the only solar to objectto being called a minion.  Temari was no one's minion, at least in her ow mind, and was more then willing to instruct the priest in the folly of his words, but the concilatory speech of the others towards the priest and his goddess made her shrug.  The archer held her bow instead of unstringing it, but she did not bring another arrow to it to disrupt the efforts of the more genteel members of the circle either.

The huntress follows along keeping at Dancing Snows's side, since she believed her friend to be just as uncomfortable with the situation as she was.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow raises an eyebrow at being called a minion, but holds her tongue for now. She was already sheathing Ivory Rain when he spoke anyway, "Your mistress would do well to remember the old ways, it would do well to be prepared for when they return," she begins to follow him, Ivory Rain resting casually on her shoulder, "I trust our safety is assured while we are in your care?," she asks, her grip tightening on the spear's shaft showing that she'd be more than willing to make sure it is.



 The robed man nods, “You have my word.”

He leads the Circle deeper into the ruins which turn out to be a semblance of a city in some ways as the dark skinned residents peer out from stone buildings rebuilt with materials from the tropical island to provide shelter.  Whispers can be heard filtering out from hidden shadows as the exalted enter a stone temple of sorts.

A crude statue stands out front of a woman.  The man pauses before enters the temple and utters a prayer.  He then turns to the Circle, “You will have to disrobe and enter the cleansing waters inside before speaking to our Goddess.  You must be purified before you can be in her presence.”

Attendants, wearing loose crude robes walk forward and bow their heads never looking at the Circle of the robed man directly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 15, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The robed man nods, “You have my word.”
> 
> He leads the Circle deeper into the ruins which turn out to be a semblance of a city in some ways as the dark skinned residents peer out from stone buildings rebuilt with materials from the tropical island to provide shelter.  Whispers can be heard filtering out from hidden shadows as the exalted enter a stone temple of sorts.
> 
> ...





Swallow, back on a more familar ground of negotiation and status, nodes as she starts to do so. Already wondering what sort of standing and ground they could possibly gain here. She'd always sought advantage and discrete goals. Here there weren't any such things.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 16, 2006)

"This should be an interesting negotiation," Snow winks at Sand Rat, before turning around to follow Swallow's example. She hands Ivory Rain to one of the attendant wretches, the poor thing was barely able to hold the heavy weapon. She was already considering potential weapons to defend herself, one option included the priest's staff or the priest himself. She can't help but admire Swallow's frail, beautiful form as she undresses, revealing her own lean, well-trained body.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 16, 2006)

Temari watched the other two women disrobe before following suit, revealing her own sun darkened skin, pointing to a habit of sunbathing, with the supple shapeliness of her figure pointing to long hours of rigorous physical activity.  The raven haired girl's arms were well-defined from years of archery, as her legs were from constantly being on the move.  The Night Caste girl folded her clothing and placed her golden bow on top of the pile before standing up and moving next to Snow, not looking at all embarssed by the request...slightly annoyed, or possibly resigned, but not dismayed.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 18, 2006)

He chuckled as he began to strip, regretting the fact he did not have time to enjoy all the lovely bounties before him. Though, he made no attempt to try and appear as if he wasnt enjoying the sights.

His body is very well tanned, little of his body shows any signs of being concealed from the sun for any length of time.

If his scars say anything, this is a man who has survived much. The scars arent the most notable thing however; the tattoos, they cover far more of his body than you could have expected. Many symbols you recognize, all of them pertaining to the First Age, but most of the symbols you don't recognize.

He seems to have no modesty at all as he undresses, as if undressing in front of others is normal and not something unusual.

He may be in his forties, but one look at his uncovered body and you'd swear he was still in his mid twenties. The Unconquered Sun has done much for the shape of his body, there is no doubt of that.

He may not have the muscle mass of Sand Rat, but what muscle he does have are well toned. Its obvious the time he spends in libraries or other places of learning has done nothing to strip away his vigor. You have few doubts that he probably spends more time in the field than the libraries.

He chuckled a bit, "There are tribes that consider putting on more clothing than needed to survive the climate is considered a sign of some form of shame. Perhaps one of these days we'll go visit. They're also highly skilled tattoo artists, its where I got some of my more prominent tattoos from."

He smirked, "And the source of some of the best smoked meats the world will probably ever know. Not to mention a place where you can find some immensely useful mind altering substances."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 18, 2006)

The attendants never look directly at the exalted; but they do get some amusement as it takes at least two of the servants to carry their weapons.  They follow diligently as their guide directs them to walk through a pool.

“This pool will cleanse you and prepare you for audience with our mistress,” he speaks reverently.  “I must remain here, once you cross the pool to the other side, you will be given surfeit clothing and be brought before our queen.  You are in luck a feast is to be held in your honor.  It is not often we receive esteemed visitors of your nature.”

Sand Rat grins looking at the beautiful women all around him, “I have to say I like some of these customs, no man should have to choose between the three of you,” admiring Swallow, Dancing Snow, and Silent Wind.

His arousal is obvious for any to see…


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 18, 2006)

He chuckled as he slipped into the pool and began to clean himself as best as he could,"For shame, you little ol' Rat. You must discipline yourself. But I'll admit its not easy staying unaffected by the beauties. It's rather ... taxing, but I'll manage."

Once satisfied he has met their requirements for cleansing himself, he gets out and after drying off, takes the proferred clothing, donning it with all seriousness. It was obvious that while he enjoyed the _sights_, he was also trying to stay focused on the task at hand.


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2006)

Temari grins playfully at Sand Rat and his show of approval.  "Who says you have to choose?"   the Night Caste teases as she washes her body in the purifying pool.  She removes the loose braids from her black hair and lets the glossy stuff hang at ease around her shoulders.  "I suppouse that it would be ungracious to leave you in such a state...but I fear we haven't the time to properly deal with the issue."  the girl teases the Earth Dragon, wondering if he was like his name-sake.

"Your making us quite cross with you Alamar, its bad form after all to try so hard not to show your appreciation."  Temari says, mock pouting before she moves to the other side of the pool to dress.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 19, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "Your making us quite cross with you Alamar, its bad form after all to try so hard not to show your appreciation."  Temari says, mock pouting before she moves to the other side of the pool to dress.




He bowed formally to her, grinning from ear to ear, "Ah, but it would be most rude to our hostess, and I would certainly not want her to think I have a carnal desire for her no doubt fine and exquisite body. While I am sure it would be a most interesting and enjoyable ride, I fear it would be one that I would be hard pressed to survive."

The second he got the chance, he whispered a few naughty and detailed ideas into Temari's ear.

"I assure you, I am most capable."


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2006)

Temari slaps Alamar's gut playfully as he dresses in the clothing provided by their hosts.  "But you'll be fully attired." she objects to his defense of not wanting to be rude to the hostess, but she agrees whole-heartedly with the idea of not wanting to lay with a shark.

[/QUOTE]The second he got the chance, he whispered a few naughty and detailed ideas into Temari's ear.

"I assure you, I am most capable."







> "You are goinng to follow through on each and every word of that old one."   Temari promises as she finishes clothing herself.  The girl looks to her weapons and Armor, not feeling comfortable without them when going to meet a Canibalistic exalt that liked to turn into a shark.  "Can we truly trust them and their goddess with our weapons?" she asks the older exalt.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 19, 2006)

Snow undid her hiplong black hair, letting it cascade down her back as she watched the others undress. The young woman looked very much the foreigner with her yellowish-tinted skin among her much more darkskinned allies. Her skin showed remarkably little scarring for a warrior.

Alamar looked surprisingly fit and healthy for his age, though all those symbols drawn on his skin were a bit of a turn off. She had the feeling she'd be busy trying to decipher them rather than enjoy herself if she'd lay with him. Temari had a rugged beauty she found quite appealing and the younger woman's attitude surprised her a bit. She had to admit she might have misjudged her. She was already feeling warm and tingly inside when she looked upon Sand Rat in his full glory, biting her lip as she looked him over, her eyes coming to rest just below the belt, "I'm sure we have some time, I'm certain the godess would understand," she protests to Temari, not taking her eyes of Sand Rat. She gets into the pool after Temari, helping the young woman untangle her hair, "I'm not adverse to sharing either..." she grins mischievously at Sand Rat.

She ducks her head underwater, clearly enjoying the cool bath and especially the beautiful company, "There's no reason to be modest here Alamar," she smiles at him, "I don't think sharks eat their mates."


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 19, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> "You are goinng to follow through on each and every word of that old one."   Temari promises as she finishes clothing herself.  The girl looks to her weapons and Armor, not feeling comfortable without them when going to meet a Canibalistic exalt that liked to turn into a shark.  "Can we truly trust them and their goddess with our weapons?" she asks the older exalt.




He frowned, "It depends on how much they honor the old ways. But, we are here, and by the Unconquered Sun, we shall prevail! Even if we have to persuade Sand Rat here to bed the _goddess_ to keep her happy for a day or three."

He'd better be joking about that. You hope he's joking about that.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> She ducks her head underwater, clearly enjoying the cool bath and especially the beautiful company, "There's no reason to be modest here Alamar," she smiles at him, "I don't think sharks eat their mates."




He laughed a bit, "I'm seldom modest. And I'm not worried about being eaten. I'm worried about getting her pregnant and being tracked down to fill some manner of obligation. I've heard that Lunars are rather ... _prolific_ in that area. I'd rather not find out the truth of the matter. I've got enough children floating around the world as it stands."

He's willing to chance Sand Rat getting her pregnant, but not knocking her up himself. Nice set of morals he's got.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 19, 2006)

The Circle is now dressed in similar white and blue robes of a soft almost silk like material.  Although much of the exterior architecture is crude, the internal design is sophisticated with a definite motif of the Moon, the walls have the different faces of the moon carved into the stone; lined with silver.

Overhead the roof is open to the sky or it seems that way till one can make out the curved clear crystal that makes up the curved ceiling some forty feet above the head.  They enter into a chamber that is guarded by two of the shark beast men and find a tall woman laying on a central dais where the light is most focused. 

A spread of food is laid out around the dais, and attendants stand idly by waiting for the commands of their Goddess.  The prisoners sit on their knees at the base of the dais chained and perhaps drugged.

The woman speaks, “Children of the Sun… welcome to my Palace.  I am the Black Maw, the Infinite Hunger, I am both the Lover and the Destroyer.  I have many names, and many faces…”

The doors slam close behind the Exalted.

The woman shifts from the tall almost lethal looking beauty into a smaller, almost girl-like frame.  Her skin is tanned and her breasts are slight as is her frame.  She wears shimmering silver like armor and has two long pig tails that nearly touch the floor.

The girl giggles, “So what do you want to eat first?” she says excitedly, “Are you hungry?  Tell me a story about the outside world!  Oh I get so bored, when I get bored I get hungry…” she giggles, “tell me your names!”


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The woman shifts from the tall almost lethal looking beauty into a smaller, almost girl-like frame.  Her skin is tanned and her breasts are slight as is her frame.  She wears shimmering silver like armor and has two long pig tails that nearly touch the floor.
> 
> The girl giggles, “So what do you want to eat first?” she says excitedly, “Are you hungry?  Tell me a story about the outside world!  Oh I get so bored, when I get bored I get hungry…” she giggles, “tell me your names!”




He raised an eyebrow and spoke softly, just loud enough for other members of the circle to hear, _"This is most ... unusual. I have never heard of a Lunar having a gift like this. I think perhaps the best we can do is to grant her what she desires."_

He smiled, bowing politely, "If we would tell you stories of the outside world, something smooth to drink would be most enjoyable. As to food ... I will trust your judgement on what we may find of delight to our tongues, oh goddess. I am after all, not one to turn down a chance to savor new experiences."

He tried to avoid a frown as he pondered things, taking in the scene around him, _I need to find out what's going on here. I heard nothing of such a condition in the stories about her, nor of her title as the Lover. Which either means it is recent, or it is a well kept secret. Which makes me wonder if she intends to let us leave here alive. That and calling herself the Lover? It worries me greatly._

OOC: Do the guards or any of the other people present seem to consider this sudden change odd. IE do they seem uncomfortable, unsure about the situation, or does it seem like this is perfectly normal? Also, does he recognize any of the ruins, any symbols, anything that might be of historic interest(especially anything from the First Age).


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 19, 2006)

OOC:  Are we disarmed?  Or did the people with our weapons come too?  Also do the shark barbarians in the room have weapons?


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 19, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> OOC:  Are we disarmed?  Or did the people with our weapons come too?  Also do the shark barbarians in the room have weapons?



_You are currently unarmed but there are plenty implements that can be used in a pinch, the guards are armed with long spears._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Oct 19, 2006)

Swallow steps forward, calling up a touch of her power, feeling the cycles and ebbs of the situation start. 

"I am  Kaela of Chiapetascuro." She says as she lets her powers flow and slips into the areana of HER choosing. 

OOC:
Spending a mote on Mastery of Simple Manners.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 19, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Swallow steps forward, calling up a touch of her power, feeling the cycles and ebbs of the situation start.
> 
> "I am  Kaela of Chiapetascuro." She says as she lets her powers flow and slips into the arena of HER choosing.




He smiled as he kept looking around, trying to look like he's relaxed, and not concerned about the lack of a weapon, _Now Swallow, you are the Titan. Show them who the *master* of this arena is. I do hope Chaos Reaver doesnt cause the attendants too many problems. It's not often it speaks, but when it does ... it's annoying._


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 20, 2006)

Temari follows behind Swallow and Dancing Snow, moving gracefully but warily along behind the pair of sun touched beauties.  The hunter girl enters the room with the self-styled goddess and notes the circle's lack of weapon's in comparision to their hosts, she aslo made a mental note that she cannot rely upon her now absent orichalum breastplate.

As their hostess talks, Temari spends her attention on the guards and the tribesman, figuring the hostess would have the attention of all the rest of the circle as well as Sandrat's.

OOC:Is Voren with us?


----------



## Aenion (Oct 20, 2006)

Snow reluctantly exited the pool and slipped into one of the light robes, enjoying the sensation of the soft, silky cloth against her skin. She appeared very relaxed when she entered the sanctuary, they'd survived the most likely place for a trap, now they just had to refrain from angering the Lunar... She admired the architecture of the room, taking a good look around as they approach the dais, _Only two guards, and they are armed,_ she thought with a smile.

She quirks an eyebrow when the Black Maw shifts into the form of a young girl, she liked the other form better, though this one had its charms as well. She was sure the Black Maw had many more interesting, and lethal, forms, _I wonder what her true form looks like._ Her frown deepened when Alamar whispered to them, "What gift?" she whispers curiously, had she missed something?

"I am called Dancing Snow, I'm honoured to meet you, my lady," she introduces herself in her Realm-accented Flametongue, "I'd love to try anything from your table, as long as it wasn't able to speak before it ended up there," she continuous amicably, as if saying that canibalism was fine, just not to her tastes.


----------



## KentArnold (Oct 20, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> She quirks an eyebrow when the Black Maw shifts into the form of a young girl, she liked the other form better, though this one had its charms as well. She was sure the Black Maw had many more interesting, and lethal, forms, _I wonder what her true form looks like._ Her frown deepened when Alamar whispered to them, "What gift?" she whispers curiously, had she missed something?




He smiled, his eyes distracted and responded quickly and quietly, _"Lunars ... they may be shapeshifters, but ... there are restrictions on their form changing. Unless the knowledge I have on Lunars is far from accurate, this is definitely outside the norm. Not to mention the totally different personality."_

He spoke politely, "I am known as Alamar Two Stone. I am a traveller seeking forgotten and lost knowledge. The *Unconquered Sun* chose me, or so I would hope, to reclaim knowledge vital to the restoration of this world."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 24, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Swallow steps forward, calling up a touch of her power, feeling the cycles and ebbs of the situation start.
> 
> "I am  Kaela of Chiapetascuro." She says as she lets her powers flow and slips into the areana of HER choosing.
> 
> ...



 “Kaela,” the Lunar grins, “You can call me Tokimi, I am so pleased to meet you.  I have been waiting for interesting people to show up for so long, I figured that someone would notice my little children causing a ruckus and come to join me.  So I presume you are here to help me overthrow the realm and begin a new age!  Oh joy of joys, we should eat first before we plan out conquest?  Or maybe we begin the conquest and eat later?”

She giggles, “Oh think of the carnage we could spread,” she says sweetly, “do you intend to pike our enemies, or feed them to my children, I bet you Solars have a ten-thousand strong army of tiger-warriors?  Yes?  No?  Maybe only a thousand?”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 24, 2006)

"Oh, I just figured she was insane or that her original was only for theatrical purposes," Snow whispers to Alamar, she returns her attention to the 'teenage' lunar, "I think we still have time to enjoy a meal before we start planning a conquest... How long have your children been pla-... How long have you been living here on your own?" she wanted to ask her how long she'd been plagueing the people of the region but catches herself just in time, making a mental note that it probably was best to let Swallow do the talking.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Oh, I just figured she was insane or that her original was only for theatrical purposes," Snow whispers to Alamar, she returns her attention to the 'teenage' lunar, "I think we still have time to enjoy a meal before we start planning a conquest... How long have your children been pla-... How long have you been living here on your own?" she wanted to ask her how long she'd been plagueing the people of the region but catches herself just in time, making a mental note that it probably was best to let Swallow do the talking.



 “Insane?” the pig-tailed, Lunar grins, “The moon is a fickle mistress, she changes her whims without any reason, why would you think one of her chosen would be any different.  Or perhaps I am crazy, and I am just fattening you all up to sup on later?”

“Perhaps we have something we can both use from each other?” the little lunar grins.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Nov 3, 2006)

Swallow glances at the near gaff, but says nothing. She listens to the apparent teen talk, her heart leaping at the mix of comments she heard from her. The talk of eating didn't help her nerve any at all. She focused on the converstation, trying to turn the flow back to things that didn't involve her fighting an elder lunar or winding up on a spit over a fire.

"My lady.. sadly we in the Realm have fallen upon hard times. There have been many changes and set backs over the years. None of us here before you have any true following to speak of. The Solars are only just returning to the world in telling numbers. We have little to offer beyond our own skills and powers." she says with honesty, when dealing from a point such as they are in, better to underplay your worth so that you can only improve in standing. Besides she senses that lying to this one would be a rash foolhardy move at best.


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 3, 2006)

Listening to Swallow downplaying their strength and power, the hunter girl winced.  Showing a powerful rival weakness was ill advised, especially sharks, the beasts could scent blood in the water miles away and weakness could be considered chumming the water, especially when their hostess was threatening to eat them and had deprived them of their powerful artifacts and weapons.  It did not set the girls nerves at ease.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 6, 2006)

"Good hearing..." Snow mutters under her breath, "I did not intend to insult you my lady. I haven't had many dealings with the children of the moon," she apologizes, "We might not have a mighty army at our disposal ... yet, but I am certain we can benefit each other in many more ways other than basic nourishment."


----------



## KentArnold (Nov 6, 2006)

He kept looking around, trying to figure out what was the best way to extract themselves from this situation. The slip about being insane certainly didnt help matters. No armor, no weapons, and he was a long way from understanding even the basics of Terrestial Magic. At least she didnt have her weapon near her, not that it mattered, she was a weapon.

He may have had the skills to woo mortal women, at least long enough to bed them, and then move on, he was dealing with a woman with far stronger willpower.

Downplaying their own strength could easily backfire, but it could also work in their favor, depending on the mood of the _goddess_. He didnt like this, and began actively looking for ways in which they could use the terrain against her and her guards, should it come to a fight.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 30, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Good hearing..." Snow mutters under her breath, "I did not intend to insult you my lady. I haven't had many dealings with the children of the moon," she apologizes, "We might not have a mighty army at our disposal ... yet, but I am certain we can benefit each other in many more ways other than basic nourishment."



 “No mighty army, so you come here with nothing but some paltry sailors, pathetic mortal soldiers, and yourselves?  I wager that we have much work to do to topple the grand corruption of the Realm.  Or perhaps you came here to show me the errors of my ways?” the Black Maw replies to Dancing Snow.

“So then Children of the Sun,” she focuses on Swallow, “You speak for this Circle, do you find me monstrous?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “No mighty army, so you come here with nothing but some paltry sailors, pathetic mortal soldiers, and yourselves?  I wager that we have much work to do to topple the grand corruption of the Realm.  Or perhaps you came here to show me the errors of my ways?” the Black Maw replies to Dancing Snow.
> 
> “So then Children of the Sun,” she focuses on Swallow, “You speak for this Circle, do you find me monstrous?”





"I am a child of my world, and your world is strange and a bit confusing to us. You surround yourself with an army that many in my world would consider barbaric." Swallow thinks carefully for a moment before continuing. "I must confess that I have little in a frame of refernce for how to deal with customs you take as a given. As impressive as they are though, I would like to learn more of you world and ways before I say anything that might cause insult. I know little of your history or ways, and I know enough that it would be impudent to judge without learning more fully."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 4, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I am a child of my world, and your world is strange and a bit confusing to us. You surround yourself with an army that many in my world would consider barbaric." Swallow thinks carefully for a moment before continuing. "I must confess that I have little in a frame of refernce for how to deal with customs you take as a given. As impressive as they are though, I would like to learn more of you world and ways before I say anything that might cause insult. I know little of your history or ways, and I know enough that it would be impudent to judge without learning more fully."



 "Then tell me of yourself." The Black Maw replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 4, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Then tell me of yourself." The Black Maw replies.





Swallow nods as she wipes her suddenly sweaty palms off and stands in a confortable position simular to the storytellers she recalled from childhood. Suddenly she felt like one of the characters in those long gone tales. The mouse trapped by a lion, who had to spin tale and tale to entertain the lazy cat. As long as the lion was amused, the mouse would live.

"My tale is neither glorious or signifigant before my awakening to my true self, my lady, but I will tell what little there is of it." she says as she starts telling the tale of her humble beginnings and spinning it out as a tapestry of her life, building towards her awakening to her true self and the trials she'd faced since then.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 5, 2006)

Snow mutters something under her breath about Black Maw bringing their sailors here to begin with, and them not having to be here if she hadn't, without actually sounding annoyed by it, as Swallow continuous. She intently listens to Swallow's tale, though she does mouth a "Can I?" to Black Maw while pointing to an apple.


----------



## KentArnold (Dec 5, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "My tale is neither glorious or signifigant before my awakening to my true self, my lady, but I will tell what little there is of it." she says as she starts telling the tale of her humble beginnings and spinning it out as a tapestry of her life, building towards her awakening to her true self and the trials she'd faced since then.




He listened with casual interest, trying not to be spotted observing the tactical layout of the room. It was a bad idea, they should have just come in and started lopping heads. Black Maw was nothing short of insane. And insane people were impossible to deal with.

They had the deck stacked against them.

Black Maw no doubt had her weapon(s) nearby. She had guards ready to kill.

And, all they had at their disposal was their wits and their fists. At least until they could liberate any weapons the guards had.

He had a bad feeling that things were going to go south fast. It was stupid to presume that she listened to enough of the old ways. She was drunk on the glory of ancient times, and on being worshipped as a goddess. And, being drunk, she revelled in her power and sought excuses to use it.

And what better way to show her power than to slay several Solar Exalted?

He had a very bad feeling.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 12, 2006)

The Black Maw smiles, “Please all of you eat, and enjoy yourselves… if you need any pleasure seen to, my people will see to them.”  She giggles maniacally, “Lady Swallow shall we retire to a more intimate setting?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The Black Maw smiles, “Please all of you eat, and enjoy yourselves… if you need any pleasure seen to, my people will see to them.”  She giggles maniacally, “Lady Swallow shall we retire to a more intimate setting?”





Swallow nods a bit nervous, this was far more dangerous than buying the location of the dream blossoms that were destroying her territory before her awakening. All she feared then was a quick painful death. Now she wondered if she was going to come to regret what her honeyed words might bring to her circle.

"Of course my lady, I am more than honored to join you." she says without an outward hint of her concerns.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 12, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Swallow nods a bit nervous, this was far more dangerous than buying the location of the dream blossoms that were destroying her territory before her awakening. All she feared then was a quick painful death. Now she wondered if she was going to come to regret what her honeyed words might bring to her circle.
> 
> "Of course my lady, I am more than honored to join you." she says without an outward hint of her concerns.



 Black Maw grins, bobbing her cute little head and offers her hand to Swallow, “Then please milady please follow me.”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 12, 2006)

"Wherever this might lead." she says as she lets the deceptively young Lunar lead her way.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 12, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Wherever this might lead." she says as she lets the deceptively young Lunar lead her way.



 Black Maw brings Swallow outside into a lush garden of floating lily pads some ten foot across and takes a seat on one and smiles.  The young girl smiles sweetly, “I think you are beautiful little Swallow, perhaps we can find a way to put our differences aside and come out of this together…” she runs her finger slowly over Swallow’s forearm.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 12, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Black Maw brings Swallow outside into a lush garden of floating lily pads some ten foot across and takes a seat on one and smiles.  The young girl smiles sweetly, “I think you are beautiful little Swallow, perhaps we can find a way to put our differences aside and come out of this together…” she runs her finger slowly over Swallow’s forearm.





She looks to the deceptively young lunar. "I think we can work on those differnces. My lady, have you another form? I heard legends of the shape changing talents of the Lunars. I would like to see what sort of Lady the graceful girl before me could be." She says as she looks to the hand on her arm. She had heard of such encounters, sometimes love in the bottom dregs of society where she grew up came in all manners. While she didn't court women, she had heard of it.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 13, 2006)

Snow watches Swallow follow the Lunar out of the room with a mixture of jealousy and worry. She felt connected to Swallow through their experience with Swan spirit, they'd known each other in a previous life, she felled compelled to protect her fellow Exalt, not to mention she was indeed a very attractive woman. She takes a frustrated bite out of her apple as the two exit the room, before turning to the others, "That could have gone worse..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 14, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow watches Swallow follow the Lunar out of the room with a mixture of jealousy and worry. She felt connected to Swallow through their experience with Swan spirit, they'd known each other in a previous life, she felled compelled to protect her fellow Exalt, not to mention she was indeed a very attractive woman. She takes a frustrated bite out of her apple as the two exit the room, before turning to the others, "That could have gone worse..."



 Sand Rat lets out his breath, “You are telling me, I almost thought we might end up as the main course.  Or at least she would try to make us the main course… I intended to fight her with everything I had.”

He starts eating, “So what is the plan do we start planning our own hostile takeover?”

*Swallow*

Black Maw bobs her had up and down, “Well… I am not sure if you are really ready for my true form, gentle Swallow.  Or perhaps you wish to see my war form, and test my strength in my garden?  But to mar your perfect skin would be so… so unfortunate.”

She caresses Swallow’s cheek, “Does this body make you uncomfortable?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 14, 2006)

She smiles a bit nervously. "No.. but you are seeming to be.. amourous..and that form is ah.. young." she adds with a blush.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 14, 2006)

> Sand Rat lets out his breath, “You are telling me, I almost thought we might end up as the main course. Or at least she would try to make us the main course… I intended to fight her with everything I had.”
> 
> He starts eating, “So what is the plan do we start planning our own hostile takeover?”




"Much worse," Temari agrees, as she watches the cannibalistic lunar going off with their circle mate, hoping for a pleasurable rendevous instead of an unrepeatable meal at her gentle circlemates expense.  "Well, there is no point in not enjoying ourselves while their queen and swallow do the same." the young archer tells the others, picking up a juicy apple and biting into it delicately to savor the deliciousness.  The raven haired huntress winked at Sand Rat and Dancing Snow.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Sand Rat lets out his breath, “You are telling me, I almost thought we might end up as the main course.  Or at least she would try to make us the main course… I intended to fight her with everything I had.”
> 
> He starts eating, “So what is the plan do we start planning our own hostile takeover?”




"I am not quite sure, aside from us being her prisoners, she 
seems amicable for now, any hostile action on our part might put Swallow in unnecessary danger. I would rather have her as an ally, than an enemy anyway," Snow replies to Sand Rat, "Mmm, yes, it would be a waste of such a feast before us," she agrees with Temari returning her wink with an impish smile and a glance to Sand Rat.


----------



## KentArnold (Dec 14, 2006)

He breathed a sigh of relief as the two walked off, while she was young, this was her domain.

"Hostilities? Hardly a good idea, for now anyway. But, some sound advice ... she may choose to test each of us, seeking to learn our individual strengths."

He picks up some fruit and begins to study the markings on the wall, _"Ah ... tis a shame I can't explore the ruins. What treasures must remain still hidden in their depths?"_

He smirked a bit, and continued studying things, more from interest than for any tactical purpose now.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 16, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> She smiles a bit nervously. "No.. but you are seeming to be.. amourous..and that form is ah.. young." she adds with a blush.



“I am hungry, though I desire not your sexual mystique, I prefer men, but I do desire your knowledge of the outside world, and your power.  I hunger to conquer Creation by first toppling the cancer that is the Realm.  Then I will turn my hunger to the Heavens and tear down Gods themselves… Creation is corrupt, foul and twisted,” she hisses.

Black Maw lets the words sink in, “What do you desire, gentle Swallow?”

*The Main Feast Hall*

Native dancers proceed into the chamber and begin  sensuous dances for the entertainment of the _guests_.  Sand Rat grins focusing his attention to the native dancers’ nubile and ample forms.  The music that fills the halls filters out from unseen places, perhaps these ruins hide more secrets… perhaps more powerful secrets.

_Silent Wind rolls 3 successes on her Perception + Awareness; she notices…_

Silent Wind spies a figure standing on a high support pillar, it is dark skinned, swathed in black silk-like robes and sashes.  It looks to try and stay hidden but her heroic sense of awareness easily spies the figure trying to stay hidden…


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 17, 2006)

"Well we differ slightly on that my lady. And I apologize for misreading your intent." Swallow says with a quick but polite bow. "I see the Realm as a cancer, growing out of control and without recall of it's true purpose. The gods I am told are too busy in some game or antoher, and Creation needs a healer. To burn the cankers before they fester and all is diseased. The return of the Solars is a hint of the chance to heal, but what are we without the wisdom and powers of the Lunars. Sun and Moon, clearly a hint to balance and sharing if I've ever seen one in my handful of years."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 17, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Native dancers proceed into the chamber and begin  sensuous dances for the entertainment of the _guests_.  Sand Rat grins focusing his attention to the native dancers’ nubile and ample forms.  The music that fills the halls filters out from unseen places, perhaps these ruins hide more secrets… perhaps more powerful secrets.
> 
> _Silent Wind rolls 3 successes on her Perception + Awareness; she notices…_
> 
> Silent Wind spies a figure standing on a high support pillar, it is dark skinned, swathed in black silk-like robes and sashes.  It looks to try and stay hidden but her heroic sense of awareness easily spies the figure trying to stay hidden…




Silent Wind smiles and leans back as the dancers begin to dance capturing the attenion of the men in the party, and her own too for that matter.  "I think I could like being the guest of this Lunar, except for the crew she makes for a pretty nice hostess."  she whispers to Snow, tapping the Dawn's wrist and pointing to Sand Rat laughing.

The raven haired huntress feels a prickling at the back of her neck and she looks around curiously, the feeling almost always happened when she was on a hunt, focused on her prey and something else was focused on her.  She waved two fingers at the black figure standing on the beam to let him know she had seen him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Well we differ slightly on that my lady. And I apologize for misreading your intent." Swallow says with a quick but polite bow. "I see the Realm as a cancer, growing out of control and without recall of it's true purpose. The gods I am told are too busy in some game or antoher, and Creation needs a healer. To burn the cankers before they fester and all is diseased. The return of the Solars is a hint of the chance to heal, but what are we without the wisdom and powers of the Lunars. Sun and Moon, clearly a hint to balance and sharing if I've ever seen one in my handful of years."



“Exactly, the gods are fools.  Weak and apathetic too involved with their vices to care about this refuse pit that is Creation.  They are what is wrong with this place, with the fall of the Solar Deliberative; although it needed to fail.  It was an imperfect creation… but perhaps we can create a new more perfect Union on the ashes of the corpse of the Realm,” Black Maw replies.

“Will you join my cause?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 18, 2006)

"Perhaps, in what way do you wish to destroy the realm? In a literal way, complete with razing the empire completely, or surplanting the dragonblooded and renewing the old ways that you were part of before the betrayal?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Perhaps, in what way do you wish to destroy the realm? In a literal way, complete with razing the empire completely, or surplanting the dragonblooded and renewing the old ways that you were part of before the betrayal?"



 "I want to burn it to the ground, every man, woman, and child," Black Maw replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 18, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "I want to burn it to the ground, every man, woman, and child," Black Maw replies.





"I don't." Swallow says flatly, sure that she was going to die in the next moment but not willing to lie. Lying to this being would be hideously stupid. "I despise the Dragon's for the mess they made of the world, and the corrupt that profited from their arrogant indifference, but I cannot say that everyone must die. Who would replace them?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I don't." Swallow says flatly, sure that she was going to die in the next moment but not willing to lie. Lying to this being would be hideously stupid. "I despise the Dragon's for the mess they made of the world, and the corrupt that profited from their arrogant indifference, but I cannot say that everyone must die. Who would replace them?"



 "Do you believe that the Realm can be cured without destruction?" Black Maw questions.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 19, 2006)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Silent Wind smiles and leans back as the dancers begin to dance capturing the attenion of the men in the party, and her own too for that matter.  "I think I could like being the guest of this Lunar, except for the crew she makes for a pretty nice hostess."  she whispers to Snow, tapping the Dawn's wrist and pointing to Sand Rat laughing.




Snow was clearly enjoying herself as well, she'd been in worse prisons. The food tasted great so did the wine, though she steared clear from any form of meat. The entertainment was pretty good, as was the company. When Temari tapped her wrist, she grinned, throwing a grape at Sand Rat's head, "Aren't we good enough for you anymore?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> "Do you believe that the Realm can be cured without destruction?" Black Maw questions.





"I think, to use your disease comment earlier, that we can lance the infection and do small direct burns to the affected areas. We will need to keep the Realm intact, though I can't lie and say there won't be changes. The question is..what do we put in place of the Dragonblooded rulers? How do we avoid the mistakes of the past?"


----------



## KentArnold (Dec 19, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Snow was clearly enjoying herself as well, she'd been in worse prisons. The food tasted great so did the wine, though she steared clear from any form of meat. The entertainment was pretty good, as was the company. When Temari tapped her wrist, she grinned, throwing a grape at Sand Rat's head, "Aren't we good enough for you anymore?"




He reached up and grabbed the grape in midflight, not even seemingly aware that it was thrown. He paused, and looked at the grape and laughed, tearing himself away from the walls and joined the ladies.

He popped a few more grapes into his mouth casually as he spoke, "So ... how many unseen guards are in the area? I havent spotted any mystical wards, but that doesnt mean they don't exist. She's canny. Probably a number of the dancers are skilled fighters. If she's half as competent as I think she is."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 20, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He reached up and grabbed the grape in midflight, not even seemingly aware that it was thrown. He paused, and looked at the grape and laughed, tearing himself away from the walls and joined the ladies.
> 
> He popped a few more grapes into his mouth casually as he spoke, "So ... how many unseen guards are in the area? I havent spotted any mystical wards, but that doesnt mean they don't exist. She's canny. Probably a number of the dancers are skilled fighters. If she's half as competent as I think she is."



 Sand Rat turns distracted, “Huh oh yeah… yeah… what you said.”  He bits into an exotic fruit and turns to Dancing Snow, “Oh yes, these island women have a barbaric beauty, but your regal and refined beauty is unmatched throughout all Creation.”

The young dragon blood turns to Alamar, “Old man, you are smart… what do you think we should be doing?  I personally feel a little naked, we are at her mercy…”

Meanwhile the figure that Silent Wind notices is joined by more figures… four in total thus far.

*Swallow*

Black Maw laughs coldly, “You have too much faith in the lesser beings.   I do not, I have watched mortals and I have noticed that they are weak and foolish.  I think I even despise them, but they are needed.  Every empire needs fodder, don’t you agree?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 20, 2006)

"Possibly," Swallow agrees carefully, "but we can lead them on the right paths. The Dragonblooded could be put in their place, in time as well. We all have roles in the way the Realm was supposed to run. The betrayal broke that order." She tries to ignore her thundering heart, this was a VERY dangerous woman. "Of course by your logic we, my circle, could be seen as week and foolish, though we're still young to our power and not yet grown in the wisdom of age."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 21, 2006)

> Meanwhile the figure that Silent Wind notices is joined by more figures… four in total thus far.




"Be careful there are a quartet of stealthy observers up in the rafters."  the Raven haired archer warns her circlemates.  "They are trying to hide from sight, I suggest we find what armament we can unobtrusively and be ready to attack when the time comes to fight."


----------



## KentArnold (Dec 21, 2006)

He sighed, "Well ... several options."

He looks around calmly, "A, we free our comrades, and get archaic on everyone. This however puts Swallow in immediate peril, she's in the proverbial spider's web right now."

He scowled a bit and continued, "B, we play it nice and wait for her return."

He smiled, "C, we prepare to do A, but wait for Swallow's return. Then provided she hasnt procured our exit, our gear, and the captives, we get bloody."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 25, 2006)

KentArnold said:
			
		

> He sighed, "Well ... several options."
> 
> He looks around calmly, "A, we free our comrades, and get archaic on everyone. This however puts Swallow in immediate peril, she's in the proverbial spider's web right now."



“Hrrm, straightforward enough,” Sand Rat replies watching the dancers, “although I am not sure how much help they will be against a Lunar.”


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He scowled a bit and continued, "B, we play it nice and wait for her return."



"I hate sitting around," the brawny dragon grins.


			
				KentArnold said:
			
		

> He smiled, "C, we prepare to do A, but wait for Swallow's return. Then provided she hasnt procured our exit, our gear, and the captives, we get bloody."



"I like this plan best of all," Sand Rat grins.


----------



## KentArnold (Dec 27, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Hrrm, straightforward enough,” Sand Rat replies watching the dancers, “although I am not sure how much help they will be against a Lunar.”
> 
> "I hate sitting around," the brawny dragon grins.
> 
> "I like this plan best of all," Sand Rat grins.




He grinned a bit at that, "Ah, but I never said our friends will be facing the Lunar. That's _our_ joy to handle. Theirs is to entertain the audience so we can entertain the director."

He looked around, "Now ... let's mingle, and look for weapons we can move to grab quickly for when Swallow returns. I'll go check out the status of our fellow comrades."

With that said, he casually walked over to look as if he was going to do nothing more than talk to the captives, hoping the guards near them didnt prevent him from doing so.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 27, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Possibly," Swallow agrees carefully, "but we can lead them on the right paths. The Dragonblooded could be put in their place, in time as well. We all have roles in the way the Realm was supposed to run. The betrayal broke that order." She tries to ignore her thundering heart, this was a VERY dangerous woman. "Of course by your logic we, my circle, could be seen as week and foolish, though we're still young to our power and not yet grown in the wisdom of age."



 “Order?” Black Maw smiles, “What order can exist with the dragons alive.  They will not relinquish power.  Those in power never simply give up that power, even to those with the greater means to lead.”

She lies back looking at the starlit sky, “They will not simply step down… they have lived too long in corruption.  They must die… I will not suffer a dragon to live.”

*Back at the Feast*

Sand Rat turns to Silent Wind, “Did you say something, pretty?”

Meanwhile Two Stone approaches his men, they are bound by iron chains.  One looks up, he has not been beaten badly, but he seems drugged.  He slurs his words, “Oh… is that you father?”


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 28, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Order?” Black Maw smiles, “What order can exist with the dragons alive.  They will not relinquish power.  Those in power never simply give up that power, even to those with the greater means to lead.”
> 
> She lies back looking at the starlit sky, “They will not simply step down… they have lived too long in corruption.  They must die… I will not suffer a dragon to live.”





"Fair enough, I have little love for the Dragon's and their empire. I can see that the current dragons are far from where the should have been. My scattered memories pointed to them as stewarts ands such.. is that correct?" Swallow asks curiously, wondering what was the time of the Solars/Lunars rulership.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 29, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "Fair enough, I have little love for the Dragon's and their empire. I can see that the current dragons are far from where the should have been. My scattered memories pointed to them as stewarts ands such.. is that correct?" Swallow asks curiously, wondering what was the time of the Solars/Lunars rulership.



 “Indeed calling the terrestrials dragons does them too much justice; they are betrayers, and they wear their sin with pride.  But soon I will wipe the smiles from their faces, and sup on their blood.  Will your Circle join me?  I can make it worth your while… I have weapons, resources, and treasures that I am willing to part with if you are willing to join my crusade,” she smiles sweetly.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Indeed calling the terrestrials dragons does them too much justice; they are betrayers, and they wear their sin with pride.  But soon I will wipe the smiles from their faces, and sup on their blood.  Will your Circle join me?  I can make it worth your while… I have weapons, resources, and treasures that I am willing to part with if you are willing to join my crusade,” she smiles sweetly.





"I think we could be persuaded." Swallow says cautiously. "But I'm sure the others will want some sort of idea ahead of time on how we are going to do this. And do not forget the .. other foes we have to face."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 29, 2006)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> "I think we could be persuaded." Swallow says cautiously. "But I'm sure the others will want some sort of idea ahead of time on how we are going to do this. And do not forget the .. other foes we have to face."



 "And those are?" the Lunar replies.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 29, 2006)

"Why the abyssals of course."


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Feast*
> 
> Sand Rat turns to Silent Wind, “Did you say something, pretty?”
> 
> Meanwhile Two Stone approaches his men, they are bound by iron chains.  One looks up, he has not been beaten badly, but he seems drugged.  He slurs his words, “Oh… is that you father?”




Silent Wind smiles at Sand Rat's compliment, he was really nice, for a dragon.  "I was just mentioning the guards that are up in the rafters trying to stay hidden, four at last count, but there could be more skilled stalkers up there as well, though it is doubtful."  Temari says slipping one of her raven lockes behind her ear.  She lays on her side and brings a cup to her lips, the picture of relaxation though its a strained lazyness.  The huntress looks like she could instantly be in motion even when laying out with a cup to her lips.  It was the waryness of a wild animal that always is searching its surroundings.


----------



## KentArnold (Dec 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back at the Feast*
> 
> Meanwhile Two Stone approaches his men, they are bound by iron chains.  One looks up, he has not been beaten badly, but he seems drugged.  He slurs his words, “Oh… is that you father?”




He barely contained himself, while he understood the reason for drugging captives, it riddled the mind with lies, and that was something he could not bear. Truth was vital, truth in all things.

As much as the idea galled him, he had to act and be ready. Which meant that he would have to lie.

Known enemies and potential enemies surrounded him.

The Lunar was insane, and not to be trusted.

Sand Rat was dangerous, and despite his claims to be serving bringing back the days of the Solars, he was still a Dragon. That was cause for concern, especially given his actions.

He would have to move swiftly, carefully, and with great cunning. He would have to prove that he was worthy of being a Solar. It shamed him, thinking about what he'd truly accomplished in the past decade since his Exaltation. Yes, he'd uncovered much knowledge, but ... had he truly proven his worth of the title of Solar?

He smiled and looked to see if any of the others were any more coherent, and then answered carefully, "You must be ready, son. The enemy is all around us. Can I rely on you?"

It wasn't truly a lie. After all, he was probably old enough to have fathered half of them, and considering how seldom he'd turned down a pretty woman, it was entirely possible he was father to one of them.

He just hoped they were able to keep the guards busy if it came to a fight.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 8, 2007)

Snow smiled a crooked smile at Sand Rat's reply, glancing up to where Silent Wind indicated the guards were hidden, "Guards or assassins?" she wondered outloud, her voice staying just above a whisper, "What if they're not hers? She doesn't seem like the have killers lurking in the shadows."

"I still believe she'd make a valiable ally, if they are assassins and we happened to spoil their plans, it might put her in our debt. I am not willing to place Swallow in any unnecessary danger," she follows Temari's example and relaxes with a glass of wine and some grapes.


----------

